# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen talviliikenne 2011-12

## Eppu

Tuosta kesäliikenneketjun jutustelusta päädyin sattumalta pieneen aivoriiheen. En todellakaan tiedä mitä ensi talveksi on luvassa, mutta omia ideoitahan voi aina tuoda esiin  :Smile: 

Mikäli lännen isompi linjastoremontti on luvassa vasta siirtymäajan päätyttyä niin ehdottaisin seuraavaa pientä reittien "uusjakoa":

3   Petsamo - Keskustori - Kaarila, 3x30=90 tai jopa 4x20=80, Toiveissa olisi se pieni joukkoliikennekatu Koljontien päästä TAYS:n alueelle, jolloin tätä linjaa voisi hyvin kehittää tuolla tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Väitänpä että linjan suosio vain kasvaisi, kun sairaalan pihasta olisi tiheä yhteys keskustaan, joka ei siltikään olisi kuin muutaman minuutin hitaampi kuin Teiskontien varresta.


25 Janka - Keskustori - Tesoma - Haukiluoma, 5x20=100 (tiukkaa tekee tällä lausekkeella, mutta ehkä juuri ja juuri menee...)
26 Multisilta - Pyynikintori, 3x20=60

Tällä linjastolla lähdöt Haukiluomasta (18/25) pysyisivät nykyisenkaltaisena (10/15min) eikä ruuhka-ajan tähdöt Keskustori - Tesomakaan näyttäisi hassummalta:
25 Janka-tori: 00 20 40 / Tori - Haukiluoma: 00 20 40 / Haukiluoma: 10 30 50 / Tori - Janka 16 36 56
1/19/25 Tori - Tesoma: 00 07 15 20 27 35 40 47 55 

9?  IKEA - Nirva - Hatanpää - Keskustori, 2x30=60, hiljaisena aikana 1x60. Tulevaisuudessa linjaa voisi kehittää sitten vaikkapa Tampellan suuntaan 32:sta korvaamaan.

Lisäksi länsipuolelle linjaa 14 korvaamaan jokin linja, esim juurikin tuo 31 (Korkinmäki - k.tori - Lielahti - Lamminpää - Tesoma...), jotta edes tuolla tunnin vuorovälillä voitaisiin liikennettä lisätä Lielahden ja Tesoman ym. välillä. Toki puolen tunnin väli ainakin m-p päiväsaikaan olisi optimaalisempi, mutta kyllä kai tunnin vuorovälilläkin elää voi, kun se 31:n avulla tulisi säännölliseksi klo 7-20 välisenä aikana.

----------


## ultrix

Mielenkiintoisia pohdintoja. Yksi iso problematiikka: Ratinan sillan remontti ja kolmonen: miten Eteläpuisto hoidetaan?

Oma ideani olisi ajaa esim. kakkonen, 17 tai 22 Pyynikintorin sijaan Laukontorin kautta Eteläpuistoon, millä on sekä plussia, että miinuksia:

Plussat:
Palvelutason selkeä parannus Eteläpuiston, Klingendahlin, Satamakadun ja Laukontorin tienoille, joiden palvelutaso on nykyisellään kelvotonLinjaston kattavuus paranee, kun saadaan Pyynikintorille vaihtoehto

Miinukset:
Vaihdoton yhteys Metsoon ja Pyynikintorille (ml. TYK, Rellu) lakkaa linjan osaltaRaskaan liikenteen lisääntyminen keskustan eteläosien pikkukaduilla noin 6-12 ajoneuvoa tunnissa

----------


## PepeB

> Oma ideani olisi ajaa esim. kakkonen, 17 tai 22 Pyynikintorin sijaan Laukontorin kautta Eteläpuistoon


Ihan hyvä idea sinänsä, mutta 17 on jo nyt niin tukkoinen linja, että sitä tuskin on mitään järkeä enää muokata mutkikkaammaksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Ihan hyvä idea sinänsä, mutta 17 on jo nyt niin tukkoinen linja, että sitä tuskin on mitään järkeä enää muokata mutkikkaammaksi.


Missä mielessä tukkoinen ja missä mielessä mutkikkaammaksi? Kierrosajan puitteissa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, koska sama aika menee Pyynikintorille kuin Eteläpuistoonkin.

----------


## Rester

> Missä mielessä tukkoinen ja missä mielessä mutkikkaammaksi? Kierrosajan puitteissa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, koska sama aika menee Pyynikintorille kuin Eteläpuistoonkin.


Tukkoinen siinä mielessä, ko. linjan tietyt vuorot ovat ruuhka-aikana pahimmillaan yli 15 minuuttia myöhässä aikataulustaan, johtunee lähinnä Sammonkadun/Sammonvaltatien pysäkkien määrästä ja Prisman risteyksen yleisestä vetämättömyydestä ruuhka-aikana. Valoetuudet auttavat hieman, mutta ei näistäkään mitään suurta pelastajaa saa tälle linjalle saa.

Lyhyesti sanottuna: Täsmällisyydeltään huono linja tarjottavaksi tilapäiseksi korvaajaksi.

Saman ajan riittävyyteen en myöskään oikein jaksa uskoa, vaikka matkallisesti tuo lieneekin samaa luokkaa, käytännössä Eteläpuistoon mennessä joutuu kiertämään joko Satamakadun hitaiden liikennevalojen tai Pyhäjärvenkadun valo-ohjaamattoman risteyksen kautta, jotka molemmat ovat ruuhka-aikana hitaita ylitettäviä.

Myöskin WC-tilojen sijaitseminen Pyynikintorilla asettaa omat rajoituksensa.

Tuossa karttoja katsellessa (kyllä, en ole paljasjalkainen tamperelainen  :Very Happy: ) tuli mieleen, että aiotaankohan kolmonen laittaa kulkemaan suoraan Hatanpään valtatietä Hämeenkadulle asti? Tasauspysäkki lienee kuitenkin Koskipuiston pysäkki. Toiseen suuntaan joutunee kiertämään taas hieman lisää...

----------


## ultrix

> Saman ajan riittävyyteen en myöskään oikein jaksa uskoa, vaikka matkallisesti tuo lieneekin samaa luokkaa, käytännössä Eteläpuistoon mennessä joutuu kiertämään joko Satamakadun hitaiden liikennevalojen tai Pyhäjärvenkadun valo-ohjaamattoman risteyksen kautta, jotka molemmat ovat ruuhka-aikana hitaita ylitettäviä.


Toisaalta se Satamakatu onkin sitten ainoa valoristeys koko matkalla, vertaa Pyynikintori-reitin valot Kuninkaankatu, Näsilinnankatu, Hämeenpuisto (x2), Kortelahdenkatu, Mariankatu ja Pyynikintori (x2). Varsinkin Pyynikintorille kääntyminen aiheuttaa viiveitä.




> Myöskin WC-tilojen sijaitseminen Pyynikintorilla asettaa omat rajoituksensa.


Toki, mutta eihän yhden wessan siirtäminen ole mitenkään erityisen raskas hallinnollinen toimenpide.




> Tuossa karttoja katsellessa (kyllä, en ole paljasjalkainen tamperelainen ) tuli mieleen, että aiotaankohan kolmonen laittaa kulkemaan suoraan Hatanpään valtatietä Hämeenkadulle asti? Tasauspysäkki lienee kuitenkin Koskipuiston pysäkki. Toiseen suuntaan joutunee kiertämään taas hieman lisää...


Itse veikkaisin, että kolmonen kiepataan Keskustorin kautta ympäri, mutta tosiaan Hatanpään valtatie – Hämeenkatu. Muuta järkevää vaihtoehtoa ei taida olla. Ellei sitten ajeta yhdellä autolla Eteläpuisto – Petsamo ja kahdella autolla Keskustori – Ikea.

----------


## lunastaja

Kaupunkiympäristön kehittämisen 2011 vuosisuunnitelmassa todetaan joukkoliikenteen osalta mm. seuraavaa.




> *Talousarvio 2011 sisältää palvelutarjonnan vähentämistä sekä taksojen korotusta.* Vuorotarjontaa vähennetään ruuhkaajan ulkopuolelta. Lakkautukset koskevat vuoroja, joilla on kohtuullisesti korvaavaa muuta vuorotarjontaa. Matkustajamäärän kasvun jatkuessa on ruuhkaliikenteeseen lisättävä vuoroja. Talvikauden 2011-2012 suunnittelussa varaudutaan liikennetarjontaa uudelleen kohdentamalla lisäämään ruuhkaajan liikenteen palvelutasoa. Ruuhkaajan liikenteen palvelutason nosto on välttämätöntä kasvavan kysynnän lisäksi myös nivellinjaautojen asteittaisen poistumisen johdosta. Uusien palvelujen osalta merkittävimmät lisäykset ovat liikennevaloetuisuus ja informaatiojärjestelmän käyttöönotto keväällä 2011 sekä *resurssien puitteissa toteutettava Vuoreksen liikennepalvelujen lisääminen Särkijärven sillan avauduttua kesällä 2011. Vuorekseen on aloitettu liikenne kesällä 2010 ja mikäli vuoden 2011 aikana Vuoreksen liikennettä lisätään, on talousarvion 2011 mukaisesti vastaava määrä liikennettä leikattava pois muualta. Vuoreksen liikenteen tilanne arvioidaan talvikauden 2011-2012 suunnittelun yhteydessä alkuvuonna 2011*.


Näin siis siitä huolimatta, että vihreät ovat vallankahvassa. Todettakoon vielä sekin, että kaupungin viimeisimmän talousennusteen mukaan tilikauden 2010 tulos on muodostumassa 37 000 000 euroa positiiviseksi.

----------


## PepeB

"Uusien palvelujen osalta merkittävimmät lisäykset ovat liikennevaloetuisuus ja informaatiojärjestelmän käyttöönotto keväällä 2011"

Mielestäni liikennevaloetuudet on se yksi todella iso helpotus ruuhkiin. Sen huomaa monella linjalla, kun ei riitä mitenkään se aika. Kalevan Prisman ja siinä vieressä Hervannan valtaväylä - Sammon valtatie -valot on yksi iso umpisolmuun luotu kohta, jossa läpimenoon menee helposti viisi minuuttia.

----------


## ultrix

> siitä huolimatta, että vihreät ovat vallankahvassa. Todettakoon vielä sekin, että kaupungin viimeisimmän talousennusteen mukaan tilikauden 2010 tulos on muodostumassa 37 000 000 euroa positiiviseksi.


Siitä huolimatta, että vihreillä on valtuuston puheenjohtaja ja jäsenet JOLILA:ssa, ei valtuustoryhmän osuus kokonaisäänistä ole kuin sen reilu 10 %. Ei auta, vaikka kuinka tehtailtaisiin aloitteita tai äänestettäisiin huonoja talousarvioita vastaan, jos 85 % muista ei halua joukkoliikennettä kehittää.

Toki onneksi tilanne ei nyt ihan näin paha ole. Se, että kohtuullisesti karsitaan 10 ja 15 min vuoroväliä viiden ja seitsemän väliltä yöllä  tai tähän aikaan heräävien mielestä aamulla, itse olen vasta menossa nukkumaan  on vain ekologista.




> "Uusien palvelujen osalta merkittävimmät lisäykset ovat liikennevaloetuisuus ja informaatiojärjestelmän käyttöönotto keväällä 2011"
> 
> Mielestäni liikennevaloetuudet on se yksi todella iso helpotus ruuhkiin. Sen huomaa monella linjalla, kun ei riitä mitenkään se aika. Kalevan Prisman ja siinä vieressä Hervannan valtaväylä - Sammon valtatie -valot on yksi iso umpisolmuun luotu kohta, jossa läpimenoon menee helposti viisi minuuttia.


Sammonkatu nopeutuneekin ensimmäisten joukossa, ja odotan kyllä innolla, paljonko aikaa säästyy välillä IrjalankatuSammon aukio. Ymmärtääkseni näillä protovaiheen laitteilla on saatu jo ihan hyviä kokemuksia.

----------


## Eppu

Jos jostain karsisin niin esim. linjojen 3 ja 21 pyhäliikenteestä. Molemmille riittäisi silloin hyvin 2x40min. Tai sitten kolmoselle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Viikonloppuisin linja on melkoista hukka-ajoa ainakin Lahdesjärvellä. IKEA kun näemmä jo ens talvena palvellaan myös Vuoreksen linjalla.

----------


## Eppu

Tulipa mieleeni myös toinen ehkäpä ihan järkeenkäypä säästökohde, nimittäin linjan 19 muuttaminen ruuhkalinjaksi, eli linja pitäisi taukoa noin klo 10-12. Päiväsaikaan varsinkin Tesomalla tuntuisi olevan ylitarjontaa ja ko. linjan itäpäässäkin yhteistä osuutta linjan 29 kanssa on pitkä pätkä. Ainoa alue joka jäisi vaille palvelua on pätkä Atanväylää, ja sitäkään ei palvella muutenkaan iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. 

Tätä varten vain linjan 1 lähtöaikoja linjan pääteasemilta tulisi aikaistaa 5 minuutilla, eli nykyisen 05/25/45 sijaan ajat olisivat 00/20/40. Näin saavutettaisiin mm. Tesomankadulla noin suurinpiirtein 10 minuutin vuoroväli molempiin suuntiin. Ehkäpä myös ensi talveksi sitten saataisiin taas sopivat kierrosajat tuohon 1/11 linjapariin, jos sen on aivan pakko olla olemassa nykyisenkaltaisena...

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos Vuorekseen halutaan liikennettä ja se täytyy kaivaa muilta linjoilta, eräs vaihtoehto on harventaa linjaa 23. 12 minuutin sijasta ajettaisiin siis 15 minuutin välein, kaikki mahtuu hyvin kyytiin.

Veikkan 23 supistettavaksi myös siksi, että se on ainoa linja jota supistetaan ensi kesäksi (15 minuutista 20 minuuttiin).

Muita ehdokkaita voisivat olla linja 15

----------


## Rester

> 25 Janka - Keskustori - Tesoma - Haukiluoma, 5x20=100 (tiukkaa tekee tällä lausekkeella, mutta ehkä _juuri ja juuri_ menee...)


Tuo "juuri ja juuri" on se pelottavin sanayhdistelmä näissä. Alkusyksystä tuollainen saattaa toimiakin, mutta matkustajamäärän lisääntyessä tuo muuttuu yleensä kategoriaan "ei niin millään". Eli ei mielellään tuollaisia, kiitos  :Smile:  25:ttä olisi sinällään nykyisilläkin aikatauluilla varaa jatkaa pykälän verran länteenpäin jonkin verran (ei toki Haukiluomaan saakka), mutta moniko taasen tällaista pikkuteitä kiertävän linjan kyydissä haluaisi esim. Tesomalta keskustan suuntaan matkustaa, onkin sitten eri asia.




> linja pitäisi taukoa noin klo 10-12. Päiväsaikaan varsinkin Tesomalla tuntuisi olevan ylitarjontaa ja ko. linjan itäpäässäkin yhteistä osuutta linjan 29 kanssa on pitkä pätkä. Ainoa alue joka jäisi vaille palvelua on pätkä Atanväylää, ja sitäkään ei palvella muutenkaan iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin.


Itse asiassa koko Atanväylä jää palvelutta, koska Orimuskadun risteyksestä alkaa jo Nikinväylä.  :Wink:  "Päivätauko" 19:n liikennöinnissä vain edellyttäisi sitä, että 29:n aikataulut saataisiin vihdoinkin realistiseksi; 25 minuuttia alueen väestöpohja ja nopeusrajoitukset huomioiden on kaikkea muuta kuin riittävä aika ehtiä torille. 19:n avulla tuota yritettiin auttaa, mutta hyöty on tämän talven perusteella ollut jotain keskinkertaisen ja tarpeettoman välillä. Lisäksi menetettiin porrastus 26:n ja 19:n välillä Tesoman suuntaan. Josko viimein tunnustettaisiin faktat ja lisättäsiin tuohon linjalle se kipeästi tarvittava 1 vaunu lisää kiertoon.




> Jos Vuorekseen halutaan liikennettä ja se täytyy kaivaa muilta linjoilta, eräs vaihtoehto on harventaa linjaa 23. 12 minuutin sijasta ajettaisiin siis 15 minuutin välein, kaikki mahtuu hyvin kyytiin.
> 
> Veikkan 23 supistettavaksi myös siksi, että se on ainoa linja jota supistetaan ensi kesäksi (15 minuutista 20 minuuttiin).


Mahtuu kyytiin joo, mutta nykyisellä 12 minuutin ruuhkavuorovälilläkin alkaa olemaan jo istumapaikat suurinpiirtein täynnä. Kesällä toki varmaan menee varmaankin 20 minuuttia joten kuten, mutta en kyllä ihan ensimmäisenä lähtisi talviaikana vuoroväliä harventamaan näiltä linjoilta, jotka lähes kellonaikaan katsomatta ovat istumakuormassa. Varsinkaan, kun tuo tuleva Vuoreksen linja, menee sitten mitä reittiä tahansa, ei juurikaan tule auttamaan 23:n "ydinaluetta", Opiskelijankatua.

Miksi ei jatkettaisi 23:n reittiä Hervannasta nykyiseltä päätteeltä suoraan Vuorekseen? Sitten kun Vuoreksessa alkaisi vuoden-parin päästä olemaan tarpeeksi asukaspohjaa, niin sinne olisi järkevää alkaa vetämään suorempaa linjaa.

----------


## Jufo

> Tulipa mieleeni myös toinen ehkäpä ihan järkeenkäypä säästökohde, nimittäin linjan 19 muuttaminen ruuhkalinjaksi, eli linja pitäisi taukoa noin klo 10-12. Päiväsaikaan varsinkin Tesomalla tuntuisi olevan ylitarjontaa ja ko. linjan itäpäässäkin yhteistä osuutta linjan 29 kanssa on pitkä pätkä. Ainoa alue joka jäisi vaille palvelua on pätkä Atanväylää, ja sitäkään ei palvella muutenkaan iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin.


Sen lisäksi, että linja 19 liikennöisi vain ruuhka-aikana sen pääte olisi järkevintä siirtää Myllypuroon nykyisen 13:n päätteelle, jolloin Y34 voitaisiin poistaa tarpeettomana ja 13 voisi kääntyä Kalkun Kehätien/Teollisuustien liikenneympyrässä eikä liikennöisi lainkaan Myllypuroon. Näin myös linjalta 13 säästyisi yksi auto (8x15 = 120) eli yhteensä kahden autopäivän säästö. Virontörmänkadun perukka pärjännee linjan 26 varassa ja kävelymatka Virontörmänkadun ja Tesomankadun risteyksen pysäkille (linja 19) ei ole kohtuuton.

----------


## ultrix

Ratinan silta menee keväällä remonttiin ja sinne tulee remontin ajaksi raskaan liikenteen ylityskielto, eli kolmosen linjaus menee keskustan osalta uusiksi joka tapauksessa ainakin siksi aikaa. Sitä ei kuitenkaan tiedä vielä kukaan, millä tavoin: Keskustorilla kääntö tuskin ainakaan kumpaankin suuntaan onnistuu, kun millään laiturilla ei ole tilaa :00 ja :30, jolloin kolmosen molempien suuntien vuorot ovat aikataulun mukaan torilla. Eli hyviä ideoita vain kehiin!  :Wink: 

Hyvällä säkällä voi käydä niin, että Vuorekseen päästään liikennöimään jo ensi talvena sillan yli, se taitaa olla lähinnä rahakysymys  asukkaitahan puistokadun varressa ei vielä ole. Toisaalta uusi femmahan tuo uuden reitin joukkoliikenneverkkoon; Koivistonkylän kutosta lukuunottamatta Lempääläntien varresta ei oikein tahdo päästä Hervantaan kiertämättä vähintään Viinikan vatkaimen kautta.

Mitään kovin valtavia uudistuksia tuskin on luvassa tässä rahoitustilanteessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Sen lisäksi, että linja 19 liikennöisi vain ruuhka-aikana sen pääte olisi järkevintä siirtää Myllypuroon nykyisen 13:n päätteelle, jolloin Y34 voitaisiin poistaa tarpeettomana ja 13 voisi kääntyä Kalkun Kehätien/Teollisuustien liikenneympyrässä eikä liikennöisi lainkaan Myllypuroon. Näin myös linjalta 13 säästyisi yksi auto (8x15 = 120) eli yhteensä kahden autopäivän säästö. Virontörmänkadun perukka pärjännee linjan 26 varassa ja kävelymatka Virontörmänkadun ja Tesomankadun risteyksen pysäkille (linja 19) ei ole kohtuuton.


Sinänsä samoilla linjoilla, mutta 13:n siirto pois Tamrockilta heikentää Kolmenkulman alueen yhteyksiä oleellisesti. Itsekin käyn erityisesti kevään ja kesän aikana epäsäännöllisesti Kodin Terrassa asioimassa, jolloin säännöllinen 13:n ilta- ja viikonlopputarjonta on ollut todella ilahduttava piirre asioinnin kannalta, mutta...

Hukkakilometrejä kuitenkin, ei tarvi kuin katsella 1990-luvun aikatauluja, jolloin 13:n päätepysäkki oli Ikurissa ja vain muutama vuoro ajettiin työmatkaliikenteen tarpeita silmälläpitäen Tamrockiin asti. Matkustajamäärä Ikurin ja Tamrockin välisellä osuudella ei ole lisääntynyt oleellisesti, vaikka tarjonta on varmaankin kolminkertaistunut. Jos näiden tyhjien penkkien siirtely ratkaistaisiin linjaa lyhentämällä ja yksi autokin siinä säästettäisiin, niin kyllähän se järkevää olisi.

Marginaalitarpeisiin toteutettu raskas vuorotarjonta on kyllä asia, jota veronmaksajan näkökulmasta katsottuna ei tule pitämän yllä.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos näiden tyhjien penkkien siirtely ratkaistaisiin linjaa lyhentämällä ja yksi autokin siinä säästettäisiin, niin kyllähän se järkevää olisi.


Olisihan se tietysti. Lopultahan 19 siirto Tamrockiin varmasti kuitenkin tapahtuu, joten miksei jo nyt. Ja vaikka 19 muuttuisikin ruuhkalinjaksi, niin voisihan silti vaikka noi päätteiltä 20/25 yli vuorot ajaa päivälläkin niin syntyy jos jonkinlaista minimitarjontaa niin Atanväylälle kuin Tamrockiinkin mikäli reitin siirto tapahtuisi.

Iltojen ja viikonloppujen osalta voisi 13:lla ottaa käyttöön T-vuorot entisaikojen tapaan, jolloin Kolmenkulman perukoille tulisi edes jotain tarjontaa. Enpä tiedä paljonko tuolla Kodin Terrassa ym. käy porukkaa noilla 13:n vuoroilla mutta eipä viikonloppujen osalta niin mitään järkyttävän suuria lisäkustannuksia varmasti synny Tamrockiin ajamisesta.

----------


## Jufo

Aikalailla autovaltaista tuo Kolmenkulmassa asiointi näyttää olevan, joten en usko että tuolle alueelle joukkoliikenteellä on kovin paljon kysyntää. Myös ykkösellä pääsee "melko" lähelle moottoritien ylittävän sillan pysäkille, josta n.1000m kävelymatka uudistettua kevyen liikenteen väylää Kolmenkulmaan. Ja tosiaan yksi linjan 13 vuoro tunnissa voisi ajaa Tamrockiin niinä aikoina kun 19 ei liikennöi.

Mikäli Kolmenkulman alue vielä tulevaisuudessa kehittyy ja sinne tulee jokin suurehko kauppakeskus tyyliin Prisma, voisi tulla kyseesseen myös osan linjojen 70/71 Nokia-Tampere ajattamisesta sitä kautta Rounionkatua, josta M-tai K-reittiä Nokialle. Tämä toisi uuden mukavan kirjainvariaation Nokian liikenteeseen  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

> Mikäli Kolmenkulman alue vielä tulevaisuudessa kehittyy ja sinne tulee jokin suurehko kauppakeskus tyyliin Prisma, voisi tulla kyseesseen myös osan linjojen 70/71 Nokia-Tampere ajattamisesta sitä kautta Rounionkatua, josta M-tai K-reittiä Nokialle. Tämä toisi uuden mukavan kirjainvariaation Nokian liikenteeseen


Prismaa tai muutakaan vastaavaa tuskin tulee, kun hallinto-oikeus jo kerran tätä ehdottavan kaavan kumosi. Sitten on vielä tämä Tesoman liikekeskuksen uudistamishanke, joten hypermarkettia tämänkään takia tuskin Kolmenkulmaan on tulossa.

Mahdollinen Rounionkadun joukkoliikenne riippuu varmaan paljolti siitä, tuleeko seudulle lähijunaliikennettä. Tuossa Kalkussa, moottoritien sillan kohdalla kun olisi sopiva paikka lähijunan seisakkeelle. Se kun voisi palvella koko aluetta, mukaan lukien nyt Rounionkadun varrelle pikku hiljaa nousevaa pientaloaluetta. Mutta tämä kaikki on jo kylläkin hieman off topic...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Aikalailla autovaltaista tuo Kolmenkulmassa asiointi näyttää olevan, joten en usko että tuolle alueelle joukkoliikenteellä on kovin paljon kysyntää. Myös ykkösellä pääsee "melko" lähelle moottoritien ylittävän sillan pysäkille, josta n.1000m kävelymatka uudistettua kevyen liikenteen väylää Kolmenkulmaan. Ja tosiaan yksi linjan 13 vuoro tunnissa voisi ajaa Tamrockiin niinä aikoina kun 19 ei liikennöi.
> 
> Mikäli Kolmenkulman alue vielä tulevaisuudessa kehittyy ja sinne tulee jokin suurehko kauppakeskus tyyliin Prisma, voisi tulla kyseesseen myös osan linjojen 70/71 Nokia-Tampere ajattamisesta sitä kautta Rounionkatua, josta M-tai K-reittiä Nokialle. Tämä toisi uuden mukavan kirjainvariaation Nokian liikenteeseen


Pari kertaa olen nähnyt 2-5 ihmisen kävelevän kohti Kodin Terraa juuri tuolta 13:n lähimmältä pysäkiltä. Prismahan on hakemassa Nokialle tonttia Yrittäjäkadulta, joten mitä ilmeisemminkin sitä ei ole toistaiseksi tulossa lisäämään Kolmenkulman matkustustarpeita. Paunuhan ajaa yhden (vai kaksi) vuoroa nykyisen Rautalinin kautta Porintielle josta valtatielle 3. Koska tällä reitillä ei ole pysäkkejä Nokian palolaitoksen jälkeen, olisi ehkä syytä siirtää nämä vuorot ajamaan Rounionkatua jolloin kadun varrelle syntyneen pikkuisen asuinalueen tarpeita tulisi palvelua paremmin.

----------


## ultrix

Linjan 13 ongelmahan on sen kierrosaika, joka on ruuhka-aikaan 9x15=135 min ja muulloin 4x30=120 min. Varsinkin tällaisilla keleillä yksikin myöhästyminen kumuloituu varsin nopeasti, joten kestäväksi ratkaisuksi nykytyylisestä liikennöinnistä ole  ajatus Ikurintien päättärin palauttamisesta käyttöön kuulostaa siis varsin houkuttelevalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikäli Kolmenkulman alue vielä tulevaisuudessa kehittyy ja sinne tulee jokin suurehko kauppakeskus tyyliin Prisma, voisi tulla kyseesseen myös osan linjojen 70/71 Nokia-Tampere ajattamisesta sitä kautta Rounionkatua, josta M-tai K-reittiä Nokialle. Tämä toisi uuden mukavan kirjainvariaation Nokian liikenteeseen


Tai sitten ihan vain JOLILA:n tilaamaa liikennettä, esim. linjan 13 jatkaminen Rounionkatua. Jatkaminenhan tuskin on ajankohtainen ennen kesää 2014, jolloin viimeinenkin este joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi Nokialla poistuu. ::trollface

----------


## ultrix

Tiedote: Tampereen joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso talvikaudella 2011-2012

Tiivistetysti:
38 liikennöidään ruuhkassa puolen tunnin välein ja tarjontaa järjestetään myös keskipäivälleK12 uusi reitti Multisilta – Koivistontie – Hallilantie – Hervannan valtaväylä –TAYS (…ja Teiskontien, Viinikankadun ja Lempääläntien kautta takas linja-ajona?)linja 5 keskusta-Lakalaiva-Vuores-Hervanta-TAYS perustettaneen kauden aikana, kun silta on valmis, asukkaita tarpeeksi ja rahoitus kunnossa13:lla otetaan jälleen käyttöön Ikurin pääte, joka toinen vuoro jatkaa Myllypuroon ja joka toinen jää Ikuriin ruuhka-aikana, mikä helpottaa kierrosaikapaineita.varhaisaamun liikennettä karsitaan; kuitenkin niin, että kokonaisuus toimii

JOLILA päättää palvelutasosta 9.3.

----------


## killerpop

> Tiivistetysti:
> 13:lla otetaan jälleen käyttöön Ikurin pääte, joka toinen vuoro jatkaa Myllypuroon ja joka toinen jää Ikuriin ruuhka-aikana, mikä helpottaa kierrosaikapaineita.
> 
> JOLILA päättää palvelutasosta 9.3.


No niin. Tämäpä mukava uutinen, taidettiin näistä 13:n hukkakilometreistä tälläkin forumilla jokunen aika sitten hieman keskustella. 

Harmi että "7B" ja 16 keskinäiseen tahdistamiseen arkisin ja lauantaisin ei tunnu löytyvän mitään paukkuja ja intoa. Etenkin kun "7B" ei ole nyt sidoksissa millään tapaa Sarankulman linjan suhteen, jolloin rukkaustarpeen voisi tehdä kätevästi Siivikkala-Keskustori-Siivikkala välille.

----------


## Eppu

Vaan on se kummallista, että kun poikittaisliikennettä halutaan kehittää ja silti lännen poikittaisten yhteyksien parantaminen on täysin unohdettu. Kuinkahan paljon olisi maksanut lisää esimerkiksi linjan 31 jatkaminen Keskustorilta Lielahden, Lamminpään ja Tohlopin kautta Tesomalle ja edelleen Haukiluomaan? Autopäivissä tuskin olisi mitään radikaalia lisäyksiä tapahtunut, kun linja 14 olisi tämän myötä poistunut. Nyt kun Prisma pian avaa ovensa ja palvelut keskittyvät yhä enemmän Lielahden alueelle, olisin kaivannut tätä seikkaa vasten jotakin uudistuksia. Mutta umpisurkealla 14:llä täytyy edelleen kituuttaa...

----------


## Jufo

> 13:lla otetaan jälleen käyttöön Ikurin pääte, joka toinen vuoro jatkaa Myllypuroon ja joka toinen jää Ikuriin ruuhka-aikana, mikä helpottaa kierrosaikapaineita.


Ilmeisesti tuolla muutoksella ei kuitenkaan saada yhtä autopäivää pois vaan edelleen ajetaan 9x15 = 135 min?

----------


## killerpop

> Kuinkahan paljon olisi maksanut lisää esimerkiksi linjan 31 jatkaminen Keskustorilta Lielahden, Lamminpään ja Tohlopin kautta Tesomalle ja edelleen Haukiluomaan? Autopäivissä tuskin olisi mitään radikaalia lisäyksiä tapahtunut, kun linja 14 olisi tämän myötä poistunut. Nyt kun Prisma pian avaa ovensa ja palvelut keskittyvät yhä enemmän Lielahden alueelle, olisin kaivannut tätä seikkaa vasten jotakin uudistuksia. Mutta umpisurkealla 14:llä täytyy edelleen kituuttaa...


Kuinka yllättävää, tässäkin asiassa oon niin samaa mietlä Epun kanssa. Nykyinen 14 ei tarjoa oikeastaan mitään käyttökelpoista yhteyttä minnekään, suorana linjana saataisiin vaikkapa näppärä yhteys pispalasta plantagenille. 31:n keskustorin seisonta menisi lähinnä siirtymään lielahteen, joten kustannukset tosiaan eivät kasvaisi.

----------


## masi

> Paunuhan ajaa yhden (vai kaksi) vuoroa nykyisen Rautalinin kautta Porintielle josta valtatielle 3. Koska tällä reitillä ei ole pysäkkejä Nokian palolaitoksen jälkeen, olisi ehkä syytä siirtää nämä vuorot ajamaan Rounionkatua jolloin kadun varrelle syntyneen pikkuisen asuinalueen tarpeita tulisi palvelua paremmin.


Nokian kaupungilta on jo keväästä asti pyydetty pysäkkejä Rounionkadulle paloaseman ja ABC:n välille, mutta hitaat näyttävät olevan kunnan kiireet.
Sama asia on Nuijamiestentiellä, jonne on noussut uusia kerrostaloja, mutta pysäkkiä ei pyynnöistä huolimatta vaan tule!
Masi

----------


## bassman

Osoittaa vain kuntien yhdyskuntalautakuntien osaamattomuuden ja vaikutusvallattomuuden.
Normaali järki tekisi tällaiset automaattisesti kaavoituksen myötä.
Myös Pirkkalan Kurikassa Aittokorventien pysäkkejä lukuunottamatta joukkoliikenne ja pysäkit ovat tulleet yllätyksenä kunnan kaavoittajalle, no siellä sentään on saatu merkit kadun varteen vaikka itse pysäkki on mutavelliä kadun reunuksen nurmialueella.  :Smile:

----------


## Rester

Pirkkalan Pereentielle suunnitellaan palautettavaksi bussiliikennettä. Linjan 11 pääte siirrettäisiin Pirkkahallin pihasta Pereentielle Pirjontien risteyksen tuntumaan.

Aamulehden juttu aiheesta.

Tosin en tiedä, toteutuuko tuo noiden valitusten takia ensi talvena, mutta hyvä näin. Se tuollaisissa tosin mietityttää aina, että olisiko tuo linja pitänyt tuolta osin kilpailuttaa, kyseessä on kuitenkin kuntarajan ylitys, Partolan kauppakeskittymän kautta kiertäminenhän oli aikanaan käsittääkseni poikkeus, johon saatiin lupa vastaavan valitusprosessin jälkeen?

----------


## ultrix

Koko 1+11-kuvio olisi fiksu kilpailuttaa. Itsekannattavan joukkoliikenteen puolestapuhuja edistää joukkoliikennettä näköjään varsin erikoisin keinoin, ettei vain sinne Pereentielle tulisi bussilinjaa syömään matkustajia Naistenmatkantien vuoroilta. Hohhoijaa

----------


## killerpop

Koko Aamulehden uutisointi on aika mielenkiintoista. Puhutaan että 11 toisi liikenteen takaisin Pereentielle kun linjan 62 vuorot tulevat sen tekemään kuitenkin 8.8.2011 alkaen.

Jännä myös, että Joli meinaa siirtyä viikkoa myöhemmin talviaikatauluihin kuin muut.

----------


## Multsun poika

Admiralin esiinottamista kunnan hitaista kiireistä tuli mieleen Hervannan Valtaväylä ja uusi Laulunmaan asuinalue.

Miksi valtaväylällä ei ole pysäkkiä Citymarketille johtavan sillan luona. Nyt siinä kohta tehdään kalliita korjaustöitä, kun pysäkkejä siihen kohtimmiten väsätään. Eikö tuo pysäkkiasia tullut sillan suunnittelijan tai jonkun vastuullisen mieleen aikanaan. Jos ei tullut, sitten ei oo tehtäviensä tasalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:25 ----------

Ihan käsittämätöntä tuo Tampereen seudun touhu. Siis ymmärsinkö oikein: Väiski Paunu aikoo valittaa siitä, että Pereentien palvelutaso paranee. Haloo, tervetuloa 2010-luvulle.

Matkustajalla ei väliä, pääasia että bussifirman varpaille ei astuta.

Tampere on milelenkiintoinen paikka asua, ainakin Helsinkiin verrattuna. Tampereella dinosaurukset puhisee ja tappelee. Hesassakin on omat ongelmansa, mutta ei siellä yksityinen bussifirma matkustajan varpailla tanssi.

----------


## Rester

Tänään putkahti postiluukusta talven 2011-2012 aikataulukirja. Pikaisen selaamisen perusteella tehtyjä havaintoja:

- Linjan 11 toinen päätepysäkki siirretään Pirkkahallilta Pereeseen (tosin tämä nyt ei varmaan foorumia seuranneille tule minään uutisena  :Wink: )

- Linja 13 ei enää, ainakaan merkintöjen perusteella, kierrä lainkaan Haukiluomantien-Tuohikorvenkadun kautta, vaan kaikki vuorot ajetaan suoraan Ikurintietä Tesomankadulle. Tilalle tullut z-merkintä, jolla merkityt vuorot käännetään Tesomankadun kiertoliittymässä. Lieneekö tässä tarkoituksena yksinkertaistaa merkintöjä, ei tämä "sakkolenkki" käsittääkseni niin paljoa ylimääräistä aikaa vienyt, että olisi tämän takia ollut tarvetta lakkauttaa?

- Linjan 14 aikataulujen kohdalla merkintä: "Aikataulut voimassa toistaiseksi, muutokset kesken liikennekauden mahdollisia". Ilmeisesti 14:n lakkauttaminen on liitetty "Tampereen Joukojen" aloittamisen kanssa samaan ajankohtaan. Samainen merkintä myös linjan 32 kohdalla.

- Linjan 38 6.20 ja 7.20 lähdöt Atalasta jatkavat Hermiankadun jälkeen linjan 20 reittiä Ruskon kautta Juvankadun ensimmäiselle pysäkille (Pitkäniitty) saakka. Vuoroväli ruuhka-aikana 30 minuuttia, päivällä 60 min.

----------


## Eppu

> Linjan 14 aikataulujen kohdalla merkintä: "Aikataulut voimassa toistaiseksi, muutokset kesken liikennekauden mahdollisia". Ilmeisesti 14:n lakkauttaminen on liitetty "Tampereen Joukojen" aloittamisen kanssa samaan ajankohtaan. Samainen merkintä myös linjan 32 kohdalla.


Jospa noihin "joukoihin" sitten saataisiin kunnollista (=midikokoista) kalustoa, eikä mitään pakettiautoja. Sellaiset kun eivät ole omiaan houkuttelemaan kulkijoita.

----------


## jpmast

Posti sitten toi uuden aikataulukirjan ja löytyi siitä pari ongelmaa. Ensimmäinen on uusi linja 5.
Tai tarkemmin sanoen tietojen puuttuminen perusteella, että se alkaa talvikauden aikana ajaa.
Voiko joku muka sanoa, että suunnitelma ei olisi jo valmis ?

Toinen "pysyvä" ongelma on seutulinjojen merkintä karttaa. Onko se niin vaikeaa merkitä kaikki
linjat ? Eipä se olisi ongelma jos kohdistuisi yhteen linjaa, mutta kun asia ei ole niin. Karttaa kun
lukee niin kaupungissa ei ole linjoja 55, 60, 65, 76, 79, 90X, 91, 92A/B, K5 ja K26 Siis tämä lista
puutuvista linjoista kohdistuu pelkästään karttaa.

----------


## Rester

> Posti sitten toi uuden aikataulukirjan ja löytyi siitä pari ongelmaa. Ensimmäinen on uusi linja 5.
> Tai tarkemmin sanoen tietojen puuttuminen perusteella, että se alkaa talvikauden aikana ajaa.
> Voiko joku muka sanoa, että suunnitelma ei olisi jo valmis ?


Sama itselläkin pisti silmään. Eipä tuohon olisi mennyt kuin 1 sivu, jossa olisi vain mainittu reitti molempiin suuntiin, ja alla maininta "Linja aloittaa myöhemmin ilmoitettavana ajankohtana". Sama toimi toisinpäin linjojen 14 ja 32 kanssa, miksi ei siis näinpäin?

Eiköhän tuon reitin suunnitelmat valmiina ole, kun reittikartta on useampaan kertaan julkaistu eri lehdissä.

----------


## Rasbelin

Mitä selasin tiedotetta ja aikataulukirjaa, niin kokonaisuus vaikuttaa varsin onnistuneelta. Linjan 11 reittimuutos Pereen ja linjan 38 vuoromäärän lisääminen ovat kauden parhaita paloja. Linjan 5 osalta olisi jonkinlainen maininta tai edes alustava aikataulu ollut jees. Nyt linjasta saattaa tulla hieman torso kun sitä ei tule koko talvena löytymään aikataulukirjasta. Tunnetusti perinteinen aikatauluraamattu on yhä suosittu, vaikka nettiäkin seurataan.

Nähtäväksi jää onko Siivikkalan karsittu ruuhkatarjonta pullonkaula vai karkoittaako se yksinkertaisesti matkustajia omaan autoon. Ainakin aamuisin olisi ollut klo 6:20 hyvä liikennöidä Siivikkalasta Keskustorille. Iltapäivällä kuormathan tasaantuvat tasaisemmin eri kellonajoille. 

Linjojen 91 ja 92 osalta on tiedotuslehdessä pieni asiavirhe. Linjat eivät enää liikennöi Nurmiin, vaan ainoastaan Sorilaan. Linjakartalta puuttuu jokunen linja ja yhteistariffilinjoja olisi voinut lisätä enemmänkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjojen 91 ja 92 osalta on tiedotuslehdessä pieni asiavirhe. Linjat eivät enää liikennöi Nurmiin, vaan ainoastaan Sorilaan. Linjakartalta puuttuu jokunen linja ja yhteistariffilinjoja olisi voinut lisätä enemmänkin.


Tää oli mulle uutta. Missäs ne sitten kääntyvät?

----------


## jtm

Pisti silmään linjalla 27 Irjalasta klo 22:25 lähtö jonka perässä P-merkintä eli perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä. Onkos tätä lähtöä tai merkintää ennen ollut kun en ole varma?

Ja linjojen 17, 20 ja 22 kohdalla teksti "raamatussa" että: "Linjan kaikki vuorot pyritään ajamaan esteettömillä linja-autoilla, joissa voi matkustaa myös sähköpyörätuolilla."

----------


## Eppu

Kuullemma Pereessä ei ole vieläkään mitään kääntöpaikkaa linjalle 11, eikä ole edes mitään viitteitä että sellaista alettaisiin sinne tekemään. Missäköhän 11:n autot mahdetaan kääntää?

Eräs silmään pistävä erikoisuus löytyy Lentävänniemestä. Vähäniemenkadulla sijaitseva Soirokadun hiljattain uusittu pysäkkitolppa on saanut myös Y35:n pysähtymisestä ilmoittavan päreen. Kyseinen pysäkki onkin tietääkseni ainoa koko kaupungissa, missä on maininta tästä linjasta.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Kuullemma Pereessä ei ole vieläkään mitään kääntöpaikkaa linjalle 11, eikä ole edes mitään viitteitä että sellaista alettaisiin sinne tekemään. Missäköhän 11:n autot mahdetaan kääntää?


Jolin eilinen tiedote kertoo linjan 11 olevan poikkeusreitillä kunnes kääntöpaikka saadaan rakennettua.



Kuva lainattu Tampereen kaupungin sivuilta.

----------


## jpmast

Linjasta 11 saatiin aikaiseksi riita. Alla linkki uutiseen jos joku ei ole siitä tietoinen.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...aatokseen.html

Ja 27 illan viimeisen auton P merkintä on uusi. Ei löytynyt kesän eikä viime talven aikataulukirjoista.

----------


## tkp

> Jolin eilinen tiedote kertoo linjan 11 olevan poikkeusreitillä kunnes kääntöpaikka saadaan rakennettua.


Eikö TKL:n autoissa ole peruutusvaihdetta että auton saisi käännettyä ympäri risteyksessä? Voinen kuvitella matkustajien ihmetyksen kun bussi ei Naistenmatkantiellä pysähdy pysäkeillä vaikka ohi ajetaan.

----------


## Kinmo

> Eikö TKL:n autoissa ole peruutusvaihdetta että auton saisi käännettyä ympäri risteyksessä? .


Tietääkseni jokaisessa vaunussa on peräytyksen mahdollistava suunnanmuunnin, mutta toki peräyttäminen sivutielle/-ltä on tarpeeton riski, joka tällä hassulla kierrolla nyt eliminoidaan. 
Itse päätettä on piirrelty Pereentielle Pereensaarentien liittymään, mutta mitään kääntöpaikkaan viittaavaa ei ole edes aloitettu tekemään. Pereentien Tampereen puoleinen pätkä on saanut uuden hienon pinnoitteen, nätit pysäkkitaskut (ilman pysäkkimerkintöjä) ja suojateiden saarekkeitakin on rakenneltu. Lisäksi Pereeseen on jätetty "vanhat" siniset pysäkit 60-63 -päreineen.

----------


## ultrix

> Linjasta 11 saatiin aikaiseksi riita. Alla linkki uutiseen jos joku ei ole siitä tietoinen.
> 
> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...aatokseen.html


Tuollainen itkupotkuraivarointi ei ainakaan paranna Paunun goodwill-arvoa matkustavan yleisön silmissä. Pirkkalankin bussit ovat tupaten täynnä väkeä, jopa niin täynnä että Nuolialantiellä osa väestä suosii linjoja 1 ja 11 pirkkalaisten iloksi  jos liikennöinti on Masin mukaan tappiollista, niin eikös Paunun kannattaisi lopettaa koko aiemmin "itsekannattavaksi" mainostettu liikenne ja käytännössä ryhtyä JOLI:n alihankkijaksi myös Pirkkalassa?

----------


## tkp

> Pirkkalankin bussit ovat tupaten täynnä väkeä, jopa niin täynnä että Nuolialantiellä osa väestä suosii linjoja 1 ja 11 pirkkalaisten iloksi


Mitä olen pari vuotta Nuolialantien busseja käyttänyt niin kyllä ihmiset hyppää kyytiin ensimmäiseen pysäkille tulevaan bussiin, luki siinä sitten Paunu tai TKL. Tietty jos auto tosiaan on niin täysi ettei sisään mahdu niin sitten jäädään odottamaan seuraavaa, mutta samaa ongelmaa on myös 1:llä Pirkkahallin tapahtumien aikaan jolloin ne on tuulilasikuormassa jo päätepysäkiltä lähtiessään ja tällöin Härmälässä on pakko turvautua Paunuun.

----------


## bassman

Nyt kun puhumme pereestä niin uskosin, että oikea taivutusmuoto on "mennä Pereelle", "tulla Pereeltä". Aivan kuten tampere sanan kanssa.
Näin ainakin muinaishistoriassa 70-80 luvulla Pirkkalalaisten aborginaalien kanssa puhutussa kielessä oli tapana.

----------


## jtm

Teiskon aikatauluihin muutoksia:

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...muutoksia.html

----------


## Rester

Nyt kun talviaikatauluja on ajettu muutamia viikkoja, niin itselleni on ainakin hahmottunut jo jonkinlainen käsitys, mihin suuntaan ns. ongelmalinjojen aikataulukorjaukset ovat täsmällisyyksiä muuttaneet.

Linjojen 1 ja 11 aikataulumuutokset vaikuttavat toimivan vallan mainiosti. Autot pääsevät molemmista päistään hyvin aikataulussa, ja ainakin vielä on vältytty viime talven kaltaiselta 1/11 -peräkkäinajolta.

Iltapäiväruuhkassa näkyi ajavan 2 kpl linjan 13 autoja länteen päin peräkanaa ilman, että mitään isompaa ruuhkaa oli havaittavissa. Jos jo nyt ajetaan peräkanaa, mitä se tulee olemaan muutaman kuukauden päästä, kun kelit tuossa liukastuvat? Reitin napsaisu toki pelastaa tuosta muutaman minuutin, mutta väitänpä, että kaikesta huolimatta tuolla linjalla tullaan tänä(kin) talvena näkemään todella paljon näitä vartin myöhässä olevia vuoroja. Muitakin helppoja nopeutustapoja olisi ollut. Onko esim. Ikurintiellä todellakin pakko olla 5 kpl jättöpysäkkejä (ml. Tesomankadun puolella oleva), joista jokaisella jää keskimäärin 2-3 matkustajaa pois? Eikö Tohlopinkadulle saisi mitään muuta linjaa n. samalla vuorovälillä, jotta 13:n voisi oikaista kulkemaan suoraan Tesoman vt:tä Myllypuronkadulle saakka?

29 taas näyttäisi olevan viime aikataulukauden mukaisissa uomissa, eli juuri ja juuri näyttäisi pysyvän aikataulussaan. En lähde enää toistamaan itseäni, mitä muutaman kuukauden päästä on tiedossa... Kyseessä on kuitenkin runkolinja, joten eikö tämän aikatauluvarmuutta kannattaisi oikeasti parantaa, olkoonkin se sitten pois muiden linjojen, kuten pyhisin pääasiassa tyhjiä penkkejä kuskaavan 3:n automääristä? Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin ajetaan kolmella autolla, mikä ehkä paperilla laskelmien mukaan riittää, mutta kun otetaan huomioon, että näinä aikoina 29 on ainoa Pappilan/Takahuhdin/Kissanmaan kautta ajava linja, niin tällainen järjestely jaksaa itseäni ihmetyttää. Varsinkin, kun linjan molemmissa päissä asuu verrattaen vanhempaa väestöä, joiden autoon nouseminen ja poistuminen on hitaampaa "normaaliin" verrattuna, on aikataulusta tippuminen enemmän kuin todennäköistä. Vaikka aikataulussa pysyisikin, niin kierrosta (RAH-LIN-RAH) kohden kuljettajalle jää taukoa yhteensä 4-5 minuuttia, joka ei ole omiaan ainakaan lisäämään liikenneturvallisuutta... 

37 kulkee jo nyt ruuhka-aikana useita minuutteja myöhässä aikatauluistaan. Valoetuuksilla tästä saadaan ehkä juuri ja juuri toimiva linja, mutta tämä kaipaisi joko lisää ajoaikaa ruuhkasuuntiin (mikä ei onnistune, koska tasaminuuttiaikataulut) tai sitten ruuhka-aikoihin yhtä lisäautoa.

Tulipas pitkä teksti, mutta ajattelin nyt hieman antaa näkökulmaa joihinkin epäkohtiin näin ratin takaa katsottuna...  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Edelliseen lisäten: näitä tyhjiä penkkejä kuljetellaan nyt arkisin keskipäivällä Tesomankdun linjoilla, ehkä poislukien ykköslinja. Varsinkin 26, jonka vuoro päiväsaikaan kulkeen käytännössä noin 1-2 min. ykkösen auton perässä Tesomankadulla, jää juuri tästä syystä lähes aina melkoisen tyhjilleen. Jotakin uudelleenjärjestelyä tuonne länsipuolelle olisi kyllä syytä tehdä, mieluiten jo seuraavaa talvikautta silmälläpitäen. Toisaalta kun Tesomalla on ylitarjontaa, niin Lentävänniemen suunnalla on taas syksymmällä odotettavissa melko täysiä kuormia, kun 16:n vuoroväli on päivisin tuo kolmasosa Tesomankadun vastaavasta, eli 20 min. Ja miksi ne ko. linjan lopettavat osapäivävuorot pitää ajaa tyhjänä (=siirtoajona) kaupunkiin ja edelleen Nekalaan, kun vielä 9 aikoihin asiakkaita olisi runsaasti? Jos lähtisi lentsusta vielä ainakin 9:00K ja 9:20K, niin ehkäpä hieman kuormat tasoittuisivat...

----------


## ultrix

> Iltapäiväruuhkassa näkyi ajavan 2 kpl linjan 13 autoja länteen päin peräkanaa ilman, että mitään isompaa ruuhkaa oli havaittavissa. Jos jo nyt ajetaan peräkanaa, mitä se tulee olemaan muutaman kuukauden päästä, kun kelit tuossa liukastuvat? Reitin napsaisu toki pelastaa tuosta muutaman minuutin, mutta väitänpä, että kaikesta huolimatta tuolla linjalla tullaan tänä(kin) talvena näkemään todella paljon näitä vartin myöhässä olevia vuoroja. Muitakin helppoja nopeutustapoja olisi ollut. Onko esim. Ikurintiellä todellakin pakko olla 5 kpl jättöpysäkkejä (ml. Tesomankadun puolella oleva), joista jokaisella jää keskimäärin 2-3 matkustajaa pois? Eikö Tohlopinkadulle saisi mitään muuta linjaa n. samalla vuorovälillä, jotta 13:n voisi oikaista kulkemaan suoraan Tesoman vt:tä Myllypuronkadulle saakka?


Think outside the box. Länsi-Tampereelle ei kannata mitään tuollaisia epätyydyttäviä purkkaratkaisuja, joita jouduttaisiin taas parin vuoden päästä rassaamaan uudestaan vaan uudistamalla linjasto kertaheitolla yhteensopivaksi seudullisen linjaston kehittämissuunnitelmien kanssa ja toisaalta varautuen myös ratikkaan.

Mulla on aika selkeä visio Länsi-Tampereen linjaston tulevaisuudesta (ei omaa keksintöäni), johon liittyy mm. Tesomankadun ja Tesoman valtatien liittymän liikenneympyrä kääntösilmukkana, täälläkin monesti spekuloitu runkolinja 13, Vuorentausta ja Lielahti.

Oletan, että lopulta ensi syksyllä ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että Länsi-Tampereen linjastoa voidaan oikeasti uudistaa ensi kerran vuoden 2006 jälkeen, toivottavasti tällä kertaa sellaiseksi, jota ei hetkeen tarvitse radikaalisti muuttaa (vaikka se onkin joukkoliikenneharrastajana jännää, kun reitit muuttuu, asukkaalle jokainen muutos aiheuttaa hämmennystä ja niitä pitää pyrkiä siksi tekemään vain hyvin perustellusta syystä).

Olen muuten hieman pettynyt siihen, että K13 kulkee edelleen Epilänkadun kautta. Jos se aloittaisi matkansa aamulla Länsitorilta, kulkisi Ikurin/Virontörmän kautta Haukiluomaan ja edelleen Lamminpään ja Lielahden kautta keskustaan ja Hermiaan, olisi edes toiseen suuntaan olemassa TesomaLielahti-työssäkäyntiyhteys kahdeksaksi.

----------


## Rester

> Think outside the box. Länsi-Tampereelle ei kannata mitään tuollaisia epätyydyttäviä purkkaratkaisuja, joita jouduttaisiin taas parin vuoden päästä rassaamaan uudestaan vaan uudistamalla linjasto kertaheitolla yhteensopivaksi seudullisen linjaston kehittämissuunnitelmien kanssa ja toisaalta varautuen myös ratikkaan.


Mielestäni ei ole mikään purkkaratkaisu muuttaa autokiertoja niin, että ne olisivat edes suurinpiirtein realistisia ja aikatauluissaan pysyviä. Vai edustaako mielestäsi täksi talveksi tehty 13:n Ikuri-käännös mielestäsi jotain muuta kuin purkkaratkaisuja? Jos auto on aikataulustaan myöhässä 15 minuuttia, ei 5 minuutin lyhennys ajoajassa auta paljoa mitään, varsinkaan, kun Ikurista lähtiessä ajoaikaa Hermiaan on sama kuin edellisvuosinakin, 1h 2min. 

Enkä ole muutenkaan kuullut, että reittejä tarvitsisi radikaalisti muuttaa lisäautojen lisäämisen takia? Tiedän, että kyse on resursseita, mutta näkisin silti edelleen tärkempänä näiden runkolinjojen varmuuden lisäämisen kuin (kolme)kasien ja vitosten kanssa kikkailun, niin hyödyllisiä linjoja kuin ovatkin.

Valitettavasti huomaa, että nykyään (ainakin JoLin) aikataulusuunnittelijoilta puuttuu täydellisesti käytännön kokemus linjaliikenteestä. 13:n sekä 29:n tapauksessa mm. kuljettajien toipumisajat linjasivujen välillä jäävät luvattoman lyhyiksi, joka, kuten edellä mainitsinkin, vaikuttaa huomattavasti mm. liikenneturvallisuuteen. Sen olisin valmis hyväksymään, että tuo tauko jäisi toteutumatta parilla vuorolla ruuhka-aikana, muttakun se nykyisillä ajoajoilla tuppaa jäämään toteutumatta jopa klo 21:n jälkeen illalla. Matka-aikaa laskettaessa suunnitteluohjelmisto tuskin ottaa huomioon esim. lähes säännöllistä Pispalan valtatien vetämättömyyttä ruuhka-aikana. Tai kenties sitä, että suurimman osan talviliikennekaudesta on liukasta, jolloin ne mustat kiekot auton alla tuppaavat pyörimään tyhjää ja hidastamaan liikkeellelähtöjä.  :Wink: 




> Mulla on aika selkeä visio Länsi-Tampereen linjaston tulevaisuudesta (ei omaa keksintöäni), johon liittyy mm. Tesomankadun ja Tesoman valtatien liittymän liikenneympyrä kääntösilmukkana, täälläkin monesti spekuloitu runkolinja 13, Vuorentausta ja Lielahti.


Fakta on, että sitä kouluun ja töihin kulkevaa tavallista kansalaista ei juuri paljoa pakkaskeleillä myöhässä olevaa bussia odotellessa lämmitä tieto, että muutaman vuoden päästä tätä katua saattaa _ehkä_ päästä ajoissa paikkaan X, kun sen hetken ainoa toive on vain päästä edes suurinpiirtein ajoissa määränpäähänsä. Kolmessa vuodessa myöhästelyyn kyllästynyt ihminen on vaihtanut jo liikkumisensa muuhun kulkupeliin.





> Oletan, että lopulta ensi syksyllä ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että Länsi-Tampereen linjastoa voidaan oikeasti uudistaa ensi kerran vuoden 2006 jälkeen, toivottavasti tällä kertaa sellaiseksi, jota ei hetkeen tarvitse radikaalisti muuttaa (vaikka se onkin joukkoliikenneharrastajana jännää, kun reitit muuttuu, asukkaalle jokainen muutos aiheuttaa hämmennystä ja niitä pitää pyrkiä siksi tekemään vain hyvin perustellusta syystä).


Tästä olen kanssasi kyllä samaa mieltä. En, sen enempää kuljettajana kuin matkustajanakaan, koe kovin mieleiseksi linjanumeroinnin muuttamista vain pelkästä muuttamisen ilosta. Mutta tämä ei ollut edellisen viestini pointti missään määrin.

----------


## Jufo

> Edelliseen lisäten: näitä tyhjiä penkkejä kuljetellaan nyt arkisin keskipäivällä Tesomankdun linjoilla, ehkä poislukien ykköslinja. Varsinkin 26, jonka vuoro päiväsaikaan kulkeen käytännössä noin 1-2 min. ykkösen auton perässä Tesomankadulla, jää juuri tästä syystä lähes aina melkoisen tyhjilleen. Jotakin uudelleenjärjestelyä tuonne länsipuolelle olisi kyllä syytä tehdä, mieluiten jo seuraavaa talvikautta silmälläpitäen. Toisaalta kun Tesomalla on ylitarjontaa, niin Lentävänniemen suunnalla on taas syksymmällä odotettavissa melko täysiä kuormia, kun 16:n vuoroväli on päivisin tuo kolmasosa Tesomankadun vastaavasta, eli 20 min. Ja miksi ne ko. linjan lopettavat osapäivävuorot pitää ajaa tyhjänä (=siirtoajona) kaupunkiin ja edelleen Nekalaan, kun vielä 9 aikoihin asiakkaita olisi runsaasti? Jos lähtisi lentsusta vielä ainakin 9:00K ja 9:20K, niin ehkäpä hieman kuormat tasoittuisivat...


Juu sama on tullut havaittua itsekin. 9 vuoroa tunnissa Tesomankadulle keskipäivällä on selvää ylitarjontaa, eikä se anna kovin paljon mahdollisuuksia eri linjojen aikataulujen porrastamiseen. Kuinka tarpeellista linjaa 19 on ylipäätään ajaa keskipäivällä? Riittäisikö että se liikennöisi ruuhka-aikana klo 6-9 ja 14-17? 

Myöskään vuorovälit keskustasta Tesomankadulle eivät ole ruuhka-aikaan paljon paremmat:

07/1 12/26 15/19 27/1 jne.

Tuossa kun linjan 1 vuorot Härmälästä tullessaan ovat helposti muutaman minuutin myöhässä niin siinä ajetaan usein kolmella eri linjalla Tesomalle peräkanaa 20 min todellisella vuorovälillä.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni ei ole mikään purkkaratkaisu muuttaa autokiertoja niin, että ne olisivat edes suurinpiirtein realistisia ja aikatauluissaan pysyviä. Vai edustaako mielestäsi täksi talveksi tehty 13:n Ikuri-käännös mielestäsi jotain muuta kuin purkkaratkaisuja? Jos auto on aikataulustaan myöhässä 15 minuuttia, ei 5 minuutin lyhennys ajoajassa auta paljoa mitään, varsinkaan, kun Ikurista lähtiessä ajoaikaa Hermiaan on sama kuin edellisvuosinakin, 1h 2min. 
> 
> En, sen enempää kuljettajana kuin matkustajanakaan, koe kovin mieleiseksi linjanumeroinnin muuttamista vain pelkästä muuttamisen ilosta. Mutta tämä ei ollut edellisen viestini pointti missään määrin.


Kirjoitit kuitenkin:



> Eikö Tohlopinkadulle saisi mitään muuta linjaa n. samalla vuorovälillä, jotta 13:n voisi oikaista kulkemaan suoraan Tesoman vt:tä Myllypuronkadulle saakka?


Minä en saa mieleeni mitään hyvää vaihtoehtoa tuohon Tohlopinkadulle ilman isoa remonttia. Ylipäätään 13:n reitti on huono ja se pitäisi ajaa Tesomankadun ja Virontörmän kautta Haukiluomaan ja korvata Ikurintien ja Tohlopinkadun liikenne muilla linjoilla (18, ja 26, joita ei enää tarvita Haukiluomassa).

----------


## Rester

> Kirjoitit kuitenkin:
> 
> Minä en saa mieleeni mitään hyvää vaihtoehtoa tuohon Tohlopinkadulle ilman isoa remonttia. Ylipäätään 13:n reitti on huono ja se pitäisi ajaa Tesomankadun ja Virontörmän kautta Haukiluomaan ja korvata Ikurintien ja Tohlopinkadun liikenne muilla linjoilla (18, ja 26, joita ei enää tarvita Haukiluomassa).


Nuo olivat keskenään vaihtoehtoja, eli joko reitin oikaisu, tai sitten siinä määrin kapasiteettia linjalle, että linjasivu on realistista ajaa aikataulun puitteissa. Totta on, että Tohlopinkatu on läpiajon kannalta hieman huonossa paikassa. 13:n reitti on huono (lue: liian pitkä), mutta eikö siihen olisi voinut näiden (mahdollisesti) viimeisten vuosien ajaksi laittaa lisäliikennettä hieman paikkaamaan tuon reitin huonoutta? En tiennyt tuosta lähitulevaisuudessa tulevasta isommasta remontista, niin ehdotin tuota reitin oikaisua.  :Smile: 

Tohlopinkadun remontin jäljiltä uudet pysäkkikatokset on rakennettu niin, että ne ovat sijoitettuna kadun länsipuolelle, joten tämäkin asettaa omat haasteensa saada korvaavat linjat järjestettyä niin, etteivät nämä katokselliset pysäkit jäisi tyhjän pantiksi, kadun toisella puolella kun ei juuri ole tilaa, jonne katokset saataisiin näppärästi mahtumaan. Oma juttunsa on tietysti löytää näille linjoille taasen korvaava ja järkevä kääntöpaikka, länsipuolella kun ei hirveämmin "ylijäämäsilmukoita" löydy. :/

----------


## Rester

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan 7.9.2011 kokouksen esityslistalta selviää, että linjan 5 liikenne Vuorekseen olisi suunniteltu aloitettavan 1.10.2011. Aiemmin suunnitellusta poiketen liikennettä hoidettaisiin 3.6.2011 saakka syöttöliikenteenä yhden auton voimin. Vaihtoehtoina on esitetty:

30 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Vuores - Hervantakeskus60 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Lahdesjärvi - Vuores - Hervantakeskus

Liikennettä olisi ehdotuksen mukaan sekä arkipäivisin että viikonloppuisin.

Itse kallistuisin noista vaihtoehdoista enemmälti vaihdoehdon 1 kannalle. Lahdesjärven pään lenkki jää käytännössä tarpeettomaksi ilman jatketta Keskustorille, ja 30 minuutin vuorovälillä voinee puhua jo hyvätasoisesta palvelusta Vuoreksen kaltaiselle, vielä rakenteilla olevalle kaupunginosalle.

----------


## ultrix

> Tohlopinkadun remontin jäljiltä uudet pysäkkikatokset on rakennettu niin, että ne ovat sijoitettuna kadun länsipuolelle, joten tämäkin asettaa omat haasteensa saada korvaavat linjat järjestettyä niin, etteivät nämä katokselliset pysäkit jäisi tyhjän pantiksi, kadun toisella puolella kun ei juuri ole tilaa, jonne katokset saataisiin näppärästi mahtumaan. Oma juttunsa on tietysti löytää näille linjoille taasen korvaava ja järkevä kääntöpaikka, länsipuolella kun ei hirveämmin "ylijäämäsilmukoita" löydy. :/


Eipä sitä tarvitse murehtia, itse ainakin uskon vakaasti, että Tohlopinkadun linja kulkee jatkossakin Tesoman kautta keskustaan mutta se, missä sen pääteasema on, onkin jo ihan toinen juttu!  :Wink: 

Tai siis, eihän se mikään salaisuus ole.




> Joukkoliikennelautakunnan 7.9.2011 kokouksen esityslistalta selviää, että linjan 5 liikenne Vuorekseen olisi suunniteltu aloitettavan 1.10.2011. Aiemmin suunnitellusta poiketen liikennettä hoidettaisiin 3.6.2011 saakka syöttöliikenteenä yhden auton voimin. Vaihtoehtoina on esitetty:
> 30 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Vuores - Hervantakeskus60 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Lahdesjärvi - Vuores - Hervantakeskus
> Liikennettä olisi ehdotuksen mukaan sekä arkipäivisin että viikonloppuisin.
> 
> Itse kallistuisin noista vaihtoehdoista enemmälti vaihdoehdon 1 kannalle. Lahdesjärven pään lenkki jää käytännössä tarpeettomaksi ilman jatketta Keskustorille, ja 30 minuutin vuorovälillä voinee puhua jo hyvätasoisesta palvelusta Vuoreksen kaltaiselle, vielä rakenteilla olevalle kaupunginosalle.


Mä en voi käsittää, miten Lahdesjärveltä Hervantakeskukseen voi viedä lähemmäs puoli tuntia. Jos kääntöpaikka järjestyisi Lakalaivaan, kannattaisi vitonen viedä heti sinne, josta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet linjoille 26, 52-53 ja 71.

----------


## nakkisormi

> 30 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Vuores - Hervantakeskus60 minuutin vuoroväli reitillä Lahdesjärvi - Vuores - Hervantakeskus
> 
> Liikennettä olisi ehdotuksen mukaan sekä arkipäivisin että viikonloppuisin.
> 
> Itse kallistuisin noista vaihtoehdoista enemmälti vaihdoehdon 1 kannalle. Lahdesjärven pään lenkki jää käytännössä tarpeettomaksi ilman jatketta Keskustorille, ja 30 minuutin vuorovälillä voinee puhua jo hyvätasoisesta palvelusta Vuoreksen kaltaiselle, vielä rakenteilla olevalle kaupunginosalle.


Molemmilla vaihtoehdoilla on puolensa. Vaihtoehto 2 tarjoaa kätevän poikittaisyhteyden Hervannasta Lahdesjärvelle. 30 minuutin vuoroväli Hervantaan taas on parempi niille vuoreslaisille, jotka asioivat pääasiassa Hervannan suunnalla.

Ei pidä unohtaa, että matkustajille on vaivattomampaa ja kynnys käyttää linjaa matalampi, jos bussinvaihto on aina samassa paikassa. Tietysti vielä helpompi olisi se alun perin mainostettu vaihdoton yhteys. Hieman haiskahtaa sekoilulta koko syöttöbussiviritys.




> Mä en voi käsittää, miten Lahdesjärveltä Hervantakeskukseen voi viedä lähemmäs puoli tuntia. Jos kääntöpaikka järjestyisi Lakalaivaan, kannattaisi vitonen viedä heti sinne, josta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet linjoille 26, 52-53 ja 71.


Oletetaan, että tarkoituksena on viedä matkustajia lähinnä keskustaan ja takaisin eikä Lempäälän suunnan yhteyksillä ole niin väliä; siinä tapauksessa bussin voi kääntää ympäri vaikkapa Ikean pihassa. 60 minuutin vuoroväli on helposti synkattavissa linjan 3 puolen tunnin vuorovälin kanssa, jolloin syntyy saumaton vaihtoyhteys Lahdesjärven kautta keskustaan. Tilaakin lisämatkustajille on varmasti.  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> Oletetaan, että tarkoituksena on viedä matkustajia lähinnä keskustaan ja takaisin eikä Lempäälän suunnan yhteyksillä ole niin väliä; siinä tapauksessa bussin voi kääntää ympäri vaikkapa Ikean pihassa. 60 minuutin vuoroväli on helposti synkattavissa linjan 3 puolen tunnin vuorovälin kanssa, jolloin syntyy saumaton vaihtoyhteys Lahdesjärven kautta keskustaan. Tilaakin lisämatkustajille on varmasti.


On toki, mutta eri juttu onkin se, haluaako kukaan käyttää tällaista vaihtoyhteyttä, jossa kierretään TAKK, Nirva, Koivistonkylä ja Hatanpään sairaala, puhumattakaan Hatanpään valtatien liikennevalorysästä. Mikäli saisi valita, laittaisin vaihtopäätteen juurikin Lakalaivaan, jossa tarjontaa on enemmän ja se on huomattavasti nopeampaa ja suorempaa. Ja siltikin tuohon kolmoseen saisi myös vaihtaa mikäli Hatanpäälle olisi asiaa.

Toisaalta Hervantaankin tarvitaan yhteys koululaisten ja asioinnin takia, joten kallistuisin tuohon 2-vaihtoehtoon. Se ei ole yhtään huonompi kuin 1 siinä mielessä, että todellinen vuoroväli olisi kuitenkin noin puoli tuntia jos keskustaan matkustaa: joka toisella vuorolla olisi vaihto Lakalaivassa ja joka toisella Hervannassa.

----------


## Multsun poika

30 minuutin palvelu uudelle asuma-alueelle hyvää, no jaa.

Helsingissä rakennetaan uutta Jätkäsaaren asuntoaluetta. Ensimmäiset talot valmistuu tammikuussa. Ratikkaliikenne käynnistyy vuoden vaihteessa ruuhka-aikana 7 minuutin vuorovälillä, muutoin 9-10min.

Ehkä vähän ylitarjontaa, mutta Hesassa ei ainakaan uudisasukkaita jätetä kunnollisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Rester

Huolimatta Jolin aiemmasta uutisoinnista, Pereellä siirryttiin linjan 11 osalta vasta eilen 7.9. käyttämään virallista reittiä. Kääntöpaikan rakennustyöt viiväistyivät ymmärtääkseni liian pienen kääntösilmukan takia vielä muutamalla päivällä, mutta nyt linjan pitäisi rullata normaalia reittiään.  :Smile: 





> 30 minuutin palvelu uudelle asuma-alueelle hyvää, no jaa.
> 
> Helsingissä rakennetaan uutta Jätkäsaaren asuntoaluetta. Ensimmäiset talot valmistuu tammikuussa. Ratikkaliikenne käynnistyy vuoden vaihteessa ruuhka-aikana 7 minuutin vuorovälillä, muutoin 9-10min.
> 
> Ehkä vähän ylitarjontaa, mutta Hesassa ei ainakaan uudisasukkaita jätetä kunnollisten joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ulkopuolelle.


Tampereella alle 10 minuutin vuoroväli, oikeastaan linjalla kuin linjalla, vaatisi valoetuuksien lisäksi todella paljon myös muita fyysisiä etuuksia (valoristeyksiä ohittavia bussikaistoja, jne.), joita tässä yksityisautoilumyönteisessä kaupungissa en valitettavasti kovin äkkiä usko näkeväni.

Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätyi kokouksessaan linjan 5 osalta 30 minuutin vuoroväliin reitillä Hervantakeskus - Vuores. Toivottavasti kesällä saataisiin viimeistään tuo linja täyteen toimintaan, jo asuntomessujenkin takia.

----------


## lunastaja

> Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätyi kokouksessaan linjan 5 osalta 30 minuutin vuoroväliin reitillä Hervantakeskus - Vuores. Toivottavasti kesällä saataisiin viimeistään tuo linja täyteen toimintaan, jo asuntomessujenkin takia.


Tätä sopii todellakin toivoa, mutta uutisointi (jälleen kerran) kaupungin tiukasta taloustilanteesta ei asiaa helpota. Asuntomessujen kanssa linjalla ei suoranaisesti ole mitään tekemistä, sillä messukuljetuksia varten tarvitaan perinteisesti erillistä ja todella raskaan luokan liikennöintiä, jossa 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole liioittelua. 

Vuoresta on väännetty yli 10 vuotta ja rahaa upotettu suunnitteluun ja infran rakentamiseen kymmeniä miljoonia, taisteltu vuosia valittajien kanssa jne. Nyt kun alkaa olla sadonkorjuun aika, niin mitä tekee kaupunki: säästää joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia joukkoliikenteessä ja käytännössä mustamaalaa omaa luomustaan. Mikä olisi parempaa markkinointia kuin bussi keskustorilla, jossa lukee isolla -5 VUORES-? Olen keskustellut lukuisten lapsiperheiden vanhempien kanssa Vuoreksesta ja sinne muuttamisesta ja samat asiat toistuvat aina: liian kaukana (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa), ei joukkoliikennettä, ei koulua ja sen rakentamista lykätään sekä pelko vuokratalovaltaisuudesta.

----------


## PepeB

> Tätä sopii todellakin toivoa, mutta uutisointi (jälleen kerran) kaupungin tiukasta taloustilanteesta ei asiaa helpota. Asuntomessujen kanssa linjalla ei suoranaisesti ole mitään tekemistä, sillä messukuljetuksia varten tarvitaan perinteisesti erillistä ja todella raskaan luokan liikennöintiä, jossa 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole liioittelua. 
> 
> Vuoresta on väännetty yli 10 vuotta ja rahaa upotettu suunnitteluun ja infran rakentamiseen kymmeniä miljoonia, taisteltu vuosia valittajien kanssa jne. Nyt kun alkaa olla sadonkorjuun aika, niin mitä tekee kaupunki: säästää joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia joukkoliikenteessä ja käytännössä mustamaalaa omaa luomustaan. Mikä olisi parempaa markkinointia kuin bussi keskustorilla, jossa lukee isolla -5 VUORES-? Olen keskustellut lukuisten lapsiperheiden vanhempien kanssa Vuoreksesta ja sinne muuttamisesta ja samat asiat toistuvat aina: liian kaukana (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa), ei joukkoliikennettä, ei koulua ja sen rakentamista lykätään sekä pelko vuokratalovaltaisuudesta.


Katsellaan tossa 50 vuoden päästä, jos Tampereen Kaupunki olisi "aikuistunut" ja alkanut oikeasti ajattelemaan suunnitelmiaan ja perustelujaan. Tai jos vaikka on kiikarit hankittu, että osaa tehdä 
kauaskantoisempia ratkaisuja.

----------


## ultrix

> Tätä sopii todellakin toivoa, mutta uutisointi (jälleen kerran) kaupungin tiukasta taloustilanteesta ei asiaa helpota. Asuntomessujen kanssa linjalla ei suoranaisesti ole mitään tekemistä, sillä messukuljetuksia varten tarvitaan perinteisesti erillistä ja todella raskaan luokan liikennöintiä, jossa 10 minuutin vuoroväli ei ole liioittelua. 
> 
> Vuoresta on väännetty yli 10 vuotta ja rahaa upotettu suunnitteluun ja infran rakentamiseen kymmeniä miljoonia, taisteltu vuosia valittajien kanssa jne. Nyt kun alkaa olla sadonkorjuun aika, niin mitä tekee kaupunki: säästää joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia joukkoliikenteessä ja käytännössä mustamaalaa omaa luomustaan. Mikä olisi parempaa markkinointia kuin bussi keskustorilla, jossa lukee isolla -5 VUORES-? Olen keskustellut lukuisten lapsiperheiden vanhempien kanssa Vuoreksesta ja sinne muuttamisesta ja samat asiat toistuvat aina: liian kaukana (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa), ei joukkoliikennettä, ei koulua ja sen rakentamista lykätään sekä pelko vuokratalovaltaisuudesta.


Sillon kun Vuoreksen joukkoliikennettä suunniteltiin, lähtökohtana oli se, että se tulee heti alusta alkaen pyörimään ikään kuin mainos, puolityhjänä mutta uudisasukkaita varten "valmiiksi" alueella olevana palveluna. Sitä suunniteltiin näin, ja sitten tuli vuosi 2008.

Jos ensi talvena ei vitosta ajeta neljällä autolla, niin mä en ala.

----------


## kouvo

> Vuoresta on väännetty yli 10 vuotta ja rahaa upotettu suunnitteluun ja infran rakentamiseen kymmeniä miljoonia, taisteltu vuosia valittajien kanssa jne. Nyt kun alkaa olla sadonkorjuun aika, niin mitä tekee kaupunki: säästää joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia joukkoliikenteessä ja käytännössä mustamaalaa omaa luomustaan. Mikä olisi parempaa markkinointia kuin bussi keskustorilla, jossa lukee isolla -5 VUORES-? Olen keskustellut lukuisten lapsiperheiden vanhempien kanssa Vuoreksesta ja sinne muuttamisesta ja samat asiat toistuvat aina: liian kaukana (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa), ei joukkoliikennettä, ei koulua ja sen rakentamista lykätään sekä pelko vuokratalovaltaisuudesta.


Metsälähiökonsepti oli aika passé jo kymmenen vuotta sitten, joten en yhtään ihmettele vaikka Vuoreksessa olisi isojakin käynnistysongelmia, etenkin jos palvelut ja joukkoliikenne jätetään lapsipuolen asemaan. Mikäli noita satelliitteja kuitenkin halutaan rakentaa, niin olisi ehkä ollut fiksumpaa laittaa paukut Nurmi-Sorilaan. Sinne olisi saattanut olla helpompi houkutella noita toivottuja asukkaita ja samalla Tampere olisi voinut kuitata "kunniavelkansa" Teiskolle ja Aitolahdelle vetämällä sinne (ratikka)sillan.

----------


## killerpop

> Sillon kun Vuoreksen joukkoliikennettä suunniteltiin, lähtökohtana oli se, että se tulee heti alusta alkaen pyörimään ikään kuin mainos, puolityhjänä mutta uudisasukkaita varten "valmiiksi" alueella olevana palveluna. Sitä suunniteltiin näin, ja sitten tuli vuosi 2008.
> 
> Jos ensi talvena ei vitosta ajeta neljällä autolla, niin mä en ala.


Tuota en kyllä ymmärrä, miten tyhjä voi olla puolityhjä?  :Very Happy: 

Tuo neljällä autolla ajaminen toteutuu kyllä, kun vitosella ajaa 1 vakiauto, linjoilta 26, K26 ja 30 käy kultakin yksi osapäivä myös linjalla 5.

Vuoreksesta puhuminen kuitenkin taitaa olla linjan 5 kohdalla väärin, mitäs jos puhuttaisiin suosiolla Mäyränmäestä. Vuores kun on se pysäkkipari Lempääläntien varressa liki Lempäälän rajaa.

----------


## lunastaja

> Tuota en kyllä ymmärrä, miten tyhjä voi olla puolityhjä?


Ai meinaatko, että vitonen ottaisi matkustajia kyytiin ainoastaan Vuoreksesta ja pysähtyisi matkalla keskustaan ainoastaan jättääkseen matkustajia kyydistä? Ja sama homma toisinpäin? Kyllähän sokea Reettakin ymmärtää, että alkuperäisellä vitosella suurin osa matkustajista olisi aluksi muita kuin vuoreslaisia eli Vuoreksen palvelutaso hyödyttäisi läpi linjan. Esimerkiksi Ikean onnettomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet olisi saatu samalla kuntoon.

----------


## ultrix

> Metsälähiökonsepti oli aika passé jo kymmenen vuotta sitten, joten en yhtään ihmettele vaikka Vuoreksessa olisi isojakin käynnistysongelmia, etenkin jos palvelut ja joukkoliikenne jätetään lapsipuolen asemaan. Mikäli noita satelliitteja kuitenkin halutaan rakentaa, niin olisi ehkä ollut fiksumpaa laittaa paukut Nurmi-Sorilaan. Sinne olisi saattanut olla helpompi houkutella noita toivottuja asukkaita ja samalla Tampere olisi voinut kuitata "kunniavelkansa" Teiskolle ja Aitolahdelle vetämällä sinne (ratikka)sillan.


Oikeastaan metsälähiökonsepti oli passé jo 30 vuotta sitten, Tampereen yleiskaavassa 1977 puhuttiin, että tulevaisuudessa ei enää rakennettaisi lähiöitä vaan täydennettäisiin olevan rakenteen sisään. Ja niin enimmäkseen onkin käynyt, tuon jälkeen syntyneet lähiöt ovat Tampereen kaupungin alueella lähinnä entisten lähiöiden naapureita. Vuoreskin on Hervannan kyljessä Hallilan tai Lukonmäen tavoin, mutta kuitenkin itsenäisempi kuin kummatkin yhteensä.

Nurmi-Sorila sen sijaan tulee ihan böndelle, jossa lähin aluekeskus on n. 5 km päässä Linnainmaalla. Melkeinpä mieluummin kaavottaisin Hankkion ja Ojala-Lamminrahkan ennen Nurmi-Sorilaa, koska näin olisi jo raideliikenteen rakentamisen kannalta oikea kronologinen järjestys. Lisäksi Kauppi-Niihamaan pitäisi saada uusi yleiskaava nykyisen tilalle, sellainen jossa Tennishallilta itään olisi koko golfkenttä täynnä asutusta ja itäsuunnan ratikka sen läpi. Tämä kuitenkin toteutunee luultavasti joskus 2030-luvulla aikaisintaan.

Koska Vuores on jo rakenteilla, asemakaavat on jo voimassa noin 5000 asukkaalle, niin ei ole mitään syytä lopettaa rakentamista sikseen. Väitän (faktaa mulla ei ole), että vitonen kulkee puolen tunnin välein ensi syksynä ja 39 lakkaa luultavasti olemasta. K13+14-spedeily päättyy myös.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:58 ----------

Ai niin: http://www.tampere.fi/tampereinfo/os...kuun_kokouksia

Länsi-Alvarin alueellinen ilta Länsi-Tampereen joukkoliikennejärjestelyistä syksyllä 2012 (erityisesti Haukiluoma, Ikuri, Lamminpää ja Tesoma). Joukkoliikenneinsinööri Juha-Pekka Häyrynen.
Maanantai 12.9.2011 klo 17.30-19.00
Lamminpään koulu, Kortesuontie 27, musiikkiluokan viereinen luokkahuone.

Tämä tosin on jo talven 2012-13 suunnitelmia, mutta menköön nyt vielä tähän. Pölistään niistä sitten enemmän asianmukaisessa ketjussa.  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

Eikös tuo mainitsemasi 14-spedeilyn ole tarkoitus loppua jo tämän talven aikana, jos "Tampereen Jouko" saadaan potkaistua käyntiin?  :Wink:  K13 liitettäneen sitten lopputalveksi johonkin muuhun autokiertoon kuljeksimasta. 39:ltähän vapautuisi nuo vitosen tarvitsemat 3 lisäautoa, joten ihmettelen itsekin, jos tuollaista automäärää ei ensi talvena linjalla nähdä.

Jos joku on tuonne Länsi-Alvariin menossa (itse en pääse), niin lienee sanomattakin selvä, että jonkinlainen tiivistelmä aiheeseen liittyvässä ketjussaan voisi olla paikallaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

Eräänlainen spedeily jatkuu edelleen linjan 11 Pereen päätteen kanssa. Sitä saa käyttää kääntämiseen, mutta  ensinnäkin se on kierrettävä myötäpäivään, eli nurinpäin, eikä tässä toistaiseksi ole pysäkkiä, eli siinä ei saa jättää eikä ottaa matkustajia. Ajantasauspysäkkinä toimii siis pysäkki Pereentie (2603), nokka siis kohti kaupunkia.

Tarkempaa tietoa tämän syistä ei minulla ole, tällainen toive välitettiin JoLin taholta. Veikkaisin kuitenkin niiden jotenkin joiltakin liittyvän erään Pirkkalan monopolifirman tekemään valitukseen Pereentien liikennöinnin suhteen. Ko. instanssilla tuntuu kuitenkin olevan halu pyrkiä haittaamaan ihmisten luonnollista liikkumista asioinnin suhteen; ensin Kenkätien pysäkkikeissi, ja nyt tämä.

Suhtautumiseni tähän voisi olla tähän eri, jos Pereentiellä olisi ollut jo olemassaolevaa joukkoliikennettä muutenkin kuin vajaa 10 vuotta sitten.

----------


## Rasbelin

> jos Pereentiellä olisi ollut jo olemassaolevaa joukkoliikennettä muutenkin kuin vajaa 10 vuotta sitten.


Nyt veit sanat suustani.  :Smile:  Unohtamatta toki koska viimeksi ollut liikennettä toiseenkin ajosuuntaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Tarkempaa tietoa tämän syistä ei minulla ole, tällainen toive välitettiin JoLin taholta. Veikkaisin kuitenkin niiden jotenkin joiltakin liittyvän erään Pirkkalan monopolifirman tekemään valitukseen Pereentien liikennöinnin suhteen. Ko. instanssilla tuntuu kuitenkin olevan halu pyrkiä haittaamaan ihmisten luonnollista liikkumista asioinnin suhteen; ensin Kenkätien pysäkkikeissi, ja nyt tämä.


Sinänsä totta ja valitettavaa, mutta kun siirtymäajan sopimukset kun kuitenkin on tehty noudatettaviksi. Tällä linjan 11 Pereen tempulla JOLI selkeästi tätä sopimusta rikkoo, olkoonkin totta se seikka, että 11 parantaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä Pereentien varressa. Koko hommaa ei todellakaan hoidettu mitenkään fiksusti, ja siitä sitten on seurannut tämä järkevä oikeudellinen toimenpide.

----------


## ultrix

> Sinänsä totta ja valitettavaa, mutta kun siirtymäajan sopimukset kun kuitenkin on tehty noudatettaviksi. Tällä linjan 11 Pereen tempulla JOLI selkeästi tätä sopimusta rikkoo, olkoonkin totta se seikka, että 11 parantaa joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä Pereentien varressa. Koko hommaa ei todellakaan hoidettu mitenkään fiksusti, ja siitä sitten on seurannut tämä järkevä oikeudellinen toimenpide.


Tästä on nyt kaksi tulkintaa. JOLILA, Tampereen kaupunki ja Pirkkalan kunta katsovat, että ei riko, Väinö Paunu Oy katsoo, että rikkoo. Viime kädessä tämän ratkaisee hallinto-oikeus. Kuntarajalla ei tässä kuviossa pitäisi olla mitään merkitystä, koska toimivalta-alue on koko seutu, ainoastaan sillä on merkitystä tehdäänkö status quosta poikkeavia päätöksiä, jotka tosiasiallisesti haittaavat siirtymäajan sopimusliikennettä. Huomattavaa on, että linja 11 ei toistaiseksi tarjoa Pereeltä yhteyksiä Pirkkalan kuntakeskukseen, ainoastaan Tampereelle. Myös pysäkkien etäisyys on niin pitkä lähimmille linjojen 61-63 pysäkeille, että minusta Paunun valitus on kaukaa haettu ja pelkkää kiusantekoa  ei niinkään JOLIa vaan pereeläisiä kohtaan.

----------


## Rester

En tiedä, olenko myöhässä, mutta linjan 5 aikataulut ovat nyt julkistettuna aikataulut.tampere.fi -palvelussa. Linjojan 5 ja 30 yhdistelmäaikataulu puolestaan löytyy täältä.

Tuon mukaan 5 linjasivulle on laskettu ajoaikaa 10 minuuttia, mikä on kyllä aika lähellä totuutta. Eikö siis samalla olisi voitu käydä kääntämässä auto joko Särkijärven sillan jälkeen olevassa kiertoliittymässä tai vielä parempi, Automiehenkadun jälkimmäisessä (IKEA:n) ympyrässä? Nykyinen epämääräinen kääntöpaikka rakennustyömaalla ei oikein palvele ketään. Ajoajasta se ei todellakaan olisi ollut kiinni.

Toisena lisähuomiona linjan 30 aikatauluista; harvalla muulla linjalla on lauantaisin 23:n jälkeen lähtöjä 10 minuutin välein keskustan suuntaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Multsun poika

Ei oikein kuulosta kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämiseltä, jos uudesta kaupunginosasta kestää 32 minuuttia keskellä päivää keskustaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Toisena lisähuomiona linjan 30 aikatauluista; harvalla muulla linjalla on lauantaisin 23:n jälkeen lähtöjä 10 minuutin välein keskustan suuntaan.


Logica ei näytä vieläkään korjanneen tätä bugia. Loistava palvelutaso kyllä  :Laughing:

----------


## Jufo

> Toisena lisähuomiona linjan 30 aikatauluista; harvalla muulla linjalla on lauantaisin 23:n jälkeen lähtöjä 10 minuutin välein keskustan suuntaan.


Niin, onko tuo siis painovirhe vai onko tuolloin todella 5 lähtöä tunnissa keskustaan ja mistä ylimääräiset autot tulevat?

----------


## nakkisormi

> En tiedä, olenko myöhässä, mutta linjan 5 aikataulut ovat nyt julkistettuna aikataulut.tampere.fi -palvelussa. Linjojan 5 ja 30 yhdistelmäaikataulu puolestaan löytyy täältä.


Hienosti siihen on saatu 65 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan.




> Niin, onko tuo siis painovirhe vai onko tuolloin todella 5 lähtöä tunnissa keskustaan ja mistä ylimääräiset autot tulevat?


Pikainen salapoliisintyö paljastaa, että ei ole painovirhe ja autot tulevat linjalta 13.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin, onko tuo siis painovirhe vai onko tuolloin todella 5 lähtöä tunnissa keskustaan ja mistä ylimääräiset autot tulevat?





> Hienosti siihen on saatu 65 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Pikainen salapoliisintyö paljastaa, että ei ole painovirhe ja autot tulevat linjalta 13.


Niin uskomattomalta kuin se kuulostaakin niin totta tosiaan näin on. Aika mieletöntä!

Ilmeisesti Herwoodista on sitten niin paljon keskustaan viihteelle lähtijöitä lauantaisin.

----------


## Jufo

> Niin uskomattomalta kuin se kuulostaakin niin totta tosiaan näin on. Aika mieletöntä!
> 
> Ilmeisesti Herwoodista on sitten niin paljon keskustaan viihteelle lähtijöitä lauantaisin.


Joo, asuuhan siellä paljon opiskelijoita. Muistelen joskus matkustaneeni viimeisillä vuorolla (ennen yötaksan voimaantuloa) Herwoodista kaupunkiin ja aika tuhdisti nuo viimeiset vuorot keräävät porukkaa.

Länsi-Tampereella linjan 1 lähtö klo 23.00 Kalkusta kerää paljon porukkaa, koska tuohon aikaan ei ole muilla linjoilla lainkaan lähtöjä ja se kerää kyytiinsä matkustajat alueilta Tesoma - Epilä - Pispala.

Myös pk-seudulla Pe ja La monet vuorot kaupunkiin ovat usein seisomakuormassa klo 23-24 aikoihin.

----------


## Rester

Osaisiko joku kertoa logiikkaa, jonka perusteella ainakin 25:n ja 26:n lähtöminuutteja on muutettu arkiruuhka-aikana? Näitä löytyy ainakin linjalta 25 Jankan päästä (:02, :22 ja :42) ja linjalta 26 Haukiluoman päästä (:12, :32 ja :52). Illalla linjat palaavat kuitenkin noihin tasaminuuttilähtöihin.

Toisisita päistään linjat lähtevät "normiminuutein" eli 25 Kaarilasta :15, :35 ja :55 sekä 26 Multisillasta :10, :30 ja :50. 

25:lla tuo muutos lähinnä aiheuttaa sen, että se ajaa 27:n kanssa Sammonkadun osuuden peräkanaa. Lisäksi 37 kuormittuu entistä enemmän, sillä se tämän takia yleensä vielä ehtii Sammonkadulle minuuttia-paria ennen muita keräämään pysäkit tyhjiksi.

Tämä on ollut jo syksystä asti, nyt vasta "ottivat silmään" nämä muutokset.

----------


## Jufo

> Osaisiko joku kertoa logiikkaa, jonka perusteella ainakin 25:n ja 26:n lähtöminuutteja on muutettu arkiruuhka-aikana? Näitä löytyy ainakin linjalta 25 Jankan päästä (:02, :22 ja :42) ja linjalta 26 Haukiluoman päästä (:12, :32 ja :52). Illalla linjat palaavat kuitenkin noihin tasaminuuttilähtöihin.


26:n osalta logiikka on varmaankin se että 12-32-52 lähdöillä Haukiluomasta lähdöt Multisiltaan ovat 00-20-40 ja ne on siten täydellisesti porrastettu 71:n 10-30-50 lähtöjen kanssa mahdollistaen tasaisen 10 min vuorovälin Peltolammille ja Multisiltaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> 26:n osalta logiikka on varmaankin se että 12-32-52 lähdöillä Haukiluomasta lähdöt Multisiltaan ovat 00-20-40 ja ne on siten täydellisesti porrastettu 71:n 10-30-50 lähtöjen kanssa mahdollistaen tasaisen 10 min vuorovälin Peltolammille ja Multisiltaan.


Ettei vain olisi vahinko? Yleensä kaupunki pistää vuoronsa menemään 0-5 minuuttia yksityisen edellä keräten matkustajat kuten tapahtui esim. 16/50. Tosin olisihan editystä kehityksessä, mikäli noin olisi tehty tuolla perusteella. Pahoin pelkään perustelun olevan jokin aivan muu.

----------


## jtm

Ruuhka-apua linjalle 90 joulukuussa

----------


## Rester

Onkohan joukkoliikennetoimisto aivan ajan tasalla noiden poikkeusreittien järjestelyissä itsenäisyyspäivän osalta? Alla ote paraatin aikaisesta järjestelystä (linkki):

Linjat 12, 15 ja 30
Paraatin ajan, klo 11 - 14

_Keskustaan_: Tampereen valtatie, *Sorinkatu, Vuolteenkatu, Hatanpään valtatie (linja-autoaseman pysäkki)*
_Itään_: Hataanpään valtatie (linja-autoaseman pysäkki), Tampereen valtatie jne.

Tultaessa Sorinkadun suunnasta tuohon Vuolteenkadun-Hatanpään valtatien risteykseenhän näyttää tältä, eli vasemmalle kääntyminen on tuonne pysäkin suuntaan kielletty. Linja-autoaseman takapihakin (ml. Vuolteenkatu sen kohdalta) on käsittääkseni paraatijoukkojen käytössä tuolloin, eli sielläkään ei pääse laillista käännöstä tekemään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ihan vain arvauksena: olisikohan niin, että Vuolteenkadulta saa paraatin ajan poikkeuksellisesti kääntyä vasemmalle, jos kerran Vuolteenkatu linja-autoaseman kohdalla on suljettu. Se ei vaadi kuin vain muutaman liikennemerkin huputtamista. Jonnekinhan siitä on voitava jatkaa, kun ei liikennettä voi oikein keskustaankaan tuosta ohjata...

----------


## Rester

Tilaajalle tulee ilmeisesti joka vuosi yllätyksenä, että uudenvuodenaattona saattaa olla normaalia viikonloppua enemmän matkustajia liikkeellä. Klo 21.00 jälkeen jokainen lähiöön päin matkalla ollut auto tuli täyteen jo keskustorilla, jonka jälkeen ajettiin vain matkustajia jättäen päätteelle asti.

Nyt kun kerrankin olisi ollut lisäliikenteelle tarvetta, ei sitä näkynyt missään. Jääkiekon MM-kisojen voitonjuhliin saatiin kyllä lyhyellä varoitusajalla joka suunnalle lisäautoja, mutta jo vuoden etukäteen tiedossa olleelle yleisötapahtumalle ei ensimmäistäkään.

Muutama nonstop-ajona lähiöihin ajava auto olisi enemmän kuin perusteltua tuollaisena päivänä. Mutta kun ei raha kelpaa, niin ei sitten.

Ei tämä oikeasti voi olla näin vaikeaa.

----------


## PepeB

Se on kuin lumi (ja talvi). Tiedetään satavarmasti, että se kyllä tulee sieltä, mutta silti ollaan aivan shokissa, kun se tapahtuu.

----------


## ultrix

> Tilaajalle tulee ilmeisesti joka vuosi yllätyksenä, että uudenvuodenaattona saattaa olla normaalia viikonloppua enemmän matkustajia liikkeellä. Klo 21.00 jälkeen jokainen lähiöön päin matkalla ollut auto tuli täyteen jo keskustorilla, jonka jälkeen ajettiin vain matkustajia jättäen päätteelle asti.
> 
> Nyt kun kerrankin olisi ollut lisäliikenteelle tarvetta, ei sitä näkynyt missään. Jääkiekon MM-kisojen voitonjuhliin saatiin kyllä lyhyellä varoitusajalla joka suunnalle lisäautoja, mutta jo vuoden etukäteen tiedossa olleelle yleisötapahtumalle ei ensimmäistäkään.
> 
> Muutama nonstop-ajona lähiöihin ajava auto olisi enemmän kuin perusteltua tuollaisena päivänä. Mutta kun ei raha kelpaa, niin ei sitten.
> 
> Ei tämä oikeasti voi olla näin vaikeaa.


Lisäliikenteestä vastaava henkilö oli kuulemma kuullut koko ilotulituksesta vasta paria tuntia ennen kuin se alkoi. Ei voi syyttää pelkästään JOLIa, jos tapahtumanjärjestäjät eivät itse ole muistaneet ilmoittaa tapahtumasta joukkoliikenneyksikköön. Tilaisuuksien laajuus ei välttämättä ole joukkoliikenneyksikön tiedossa, vaikka tietysti tiettyyn rajaan saakka voidaankin ehkä edellyttää salapoliisitoimintaa Aamulehteä ym. medioita seuraamalla.

TL;DR: Pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä, niinkuin faksit Jäätteenmäelle.

----------


## Rester

> Pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä, niinkuin faksit Jäätteenmäelle.


Kuulostaa "hieman" meriselitykseltä. Jo edellisvuosina, kun mitään isompaa tapahtumaa ei uutenavuotena ole keskusta-alueella välttämättä ollut, on matkustajia ollut huomattavasti normaalia lauantaita enemmän varsinkin ilta-aikaan. Joten ennakoitavissa oli, että lisäliikenteelle tulee tänäkin vuonna olemaan tarvetta. Ei nämä isommat tapahtumat ihan oikeasti voi tulla vuodesta toiseen yllätyksenä.

Eikä liene niin hirveitä maksanut, vaikka olisi tilattu kaiken varalle pari "monua", eli autoa, jotka päivystävät torialueella, ja lähtevät tarpeen mukaan ottamaan lisälähtöjä täyttyvien suuntien vuoroille. Jopa tuo olisi ollut parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## C3P

> Lisäliikenteestä vastaava henkilö oli kuulemma kuullut koko ilotulituksesta vasta paria tuntia ennen kuin se alkoi. Ei voi syyttää pelkästään JOLIa, jos tapahtumanjärjestäjät eivät itse ole muistaneet ilmoittaa tapahtumasta joukkoliikenneyksikköön. Tilaisuuksien laajuus ei välttämättä ole joukkoliikenneyksikön tiedossa, vaikka tietysti tiettyyn rajaan saakka voidaankin ehkä edellyttää salapoliisitoimintaa Aamulehteä ym. medioita seuraamalla.


Ehkä tosiaan jonkinlaista joukkoviestimien seurantaa voisi edellyttää viranhaltijoiltakin sen olematta kuitenkaan salapoliisitoimintaa. Vai luetaanko virastossa vain Helsingin Sanomia?

Tokihan yksityisen tapahtumanjärjestäjän olisi pitänyt itse järjestää/kustantaa yleisönsä kuljettaminen tapahtumapaikalle ja takaisin kotiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä tosiaan jonkinlaista joukkoviestimien seurantaa voisi edellyttää viranhaltijoiltakin sen olematta kuitenkaan salapoliisitoimintaa.


Ennen 1990-luvun lamaa virastoissa oli kuulemma ihan tyypillistä, että siellä luettiin sanomalehtiä ja pelattiin lautapelejäkin, että saatiin päivät kulumaan. Lama toi julkisellekin sektorille käsitteen "tehokkuus" ja sanomalehdenlukijat siivottiin siinä vaiheessa pois.

----------


## tkp

> Jo edellisvuosina, kun mitään isompaa tapahtumaa ei uutenavuotena ole keskusta-alueella välttämättä ollut, on matkustajia ollut huomattavasti normaalia lauantaita enemmän varsinkin ilta-aikaan. Joten ennakoitavissa oli, että lisäliikenteelle tulee tänäkin vuonna olemaan tarvetta.


Ilmeisesti uudenvuodenaatto tuli Jolille "pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä?

----------


## Rester

Toivottavasti tuo lännen linjasto menee ensi syksyksi uusiksi edes jollain muotoa. Varsinkin linjan 29 kohdalla tilanne alkaa olla aika kestämätön: pieni myöhästyminen yhdeltäkin lähdöltä aiheuttaa lähes väistämättä sen, että auto ajaa käytännössä koko loppupäivän myöhässä, aikataulua on mahdoton saada ajamalla kiinni. Eilen vuorot olivat pahimmillaan 25 minuuttia myöhässä, eli auto käytännössä oli vasta torilta lähdössä Raholan suuntaan, kun sen olisi jo pitänyt olla tulossa sieltä takaisinpäin.

Ruuhka-aikaan myös linja 18 on erittäin herkkä tippumaan aikataulusta.

Ei näiden korjaamisen tosin mitään linjastouudistuksia tarvittaisi, mutta tuolla perusteella noiden korjauksia on lykätty jo useita kertoja hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

Ja vaikka kritiikkiä suunnaltani tulee usein, niin pääsääntöisesti tänä talvena on suhteellisen hyvin aikataulussaan kulkeva linjasto. Näille muutamalle linjalle, mukaan lukien linja 37, ollaan vain syystä tai toisesta haluttomia tekemään mitään korjausliikkeitä suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## PepeB

Ei niitä matkustajien tyytyväisyys kiinnosta, vaan rahahan se kaikkea ohjaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei niitä matkustajien tyytyväisyys kiinnosta, vaan rahahan se kaikkea ohjaa.


 Vaiko pikemminkin rahan puute?

----------


## Rester

Linjasta K13 näyttää tänä talvena tulleen salaisesta salaisempi. Sen enempää aikataulukirja kuin aikataulujen nettiversiokaan ei tunne ko. linjaa. Ainoa maininta koko linjasta tai sen lähtöajoista on vain tuottajan autokiertolistoissa...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Linjasta K13 näyttää tänä talvena tulleen salaisesta salaisempi. Sen enempää aikataulukirja kuin aikataulujen nettiversiokaan ei tunne ko. linjaa. Ainoa maininta koko linjasta tai sen lähtöajoista on vain tuottajan autokiertolistoissa...


Löytyyhän se pysäkkiaikatauluista, mutta vähän saa kyllä vaivaa nähdä http://aikataulut.tampere.fi/?stop=1668

----------

